# Plaisir d'offrir ; joie de recevoir...



## PATOCHMAN (14 Décembre 2008)

Bon, je le fais en premier... Comme chaque année, il va bien s'en trouver un ou une pour nous ouvrir un fil du genre :
*"Et vous, que voulez-vous pour Noël?..."
"Je ne sais pas quoi offrir à ma douce moitié"*
etc...

Fors est de reconnaître que ce que je veux pour Noël ne regarde que moi, que vous ne sachiez pas quoi offrir aux glands de votre famille se révèle à peu près aussi passionnant que les tergiversations de Stjohnperse quant au choix de son matos ; et que si votre chère et tendre, vexée comme un pou (qu'elle est souvent, au demeurant... Un pou, pas vexée, hein.) vous fait la grève de la turlute pour ne pas avoir su deviner ses aspirations secrètes, il vous appartiendra de gérer la crise seul comme un chien...

Si donc, nous nous offrions des petits cadeaux virtuels?
Délicates attentions totalement gratuites (crise oblige...) qui resserreront les liens ( ) entre les membres de notre chère communauté ( )...

Je commence pour l'exemple : 

Pour notre Jipé à nous dont je sais qu'il est amateur de bonnes choses...







... Oui ; ça serait tellement mieux si ça restait muet...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Lamégère (14 Décembre 2008)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Philippe (14 Décembre 2008)

​


Tel sera mon humble présent pour Patochman


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2008)

Patochman est un être raffiné. T'y connais rien&#8230;

Tiens mon patou :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Décembre 2008)

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2008)

Pour Tirhum


----------



## Lamégère (14 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Lamégère (14 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2008)

Pour Bobby&#8230; avec du Renault, va y avoir besoin !!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2008)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Lalla (14 Décembre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pour notre Jipé à nous dont je sais qu'il est amateur de bonnes choses...
> 
> http://www.singlemaltsdirect.com/product_uploads/ardbeg_airigh.jpg_original_1.jpg


Merci mon Patou :love:
Voilà pour toi:






Et puisque c'est ça aussi la magie de noyël voilà un 2eme cadeau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Décembre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2008)

Et pour BackCat:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2008)




----------



## julrou 15 (14 Décembre 2008)

Pour Lemmy :love:





:love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (15 Décembre 2008)

Pour SJP


----------



## NED (15 Décembre 2008)

Pour Bassou :





:love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2008)

ça serre moins...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2008)

odré a dit:


>


Sacrée Odré c'était pourtant pas compliqué, mais elle a quand même réussi à ne pas comprendre le principe


----------



## krystof (15 Décembre 2008)

Pour JPMiss.

Le manuel complet du parfait anesthésiste


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2008)

Pour MAckie :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2008)

Pour iDuck


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2008)

Pour que SonnyBoy puisse se taper le kiki sur une nouvelle


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2008)

.








.​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2008)

Pour Gkat...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2008)

Pour Estomak






et


----------



## gKatarn (15 Décembre 2008)

Pour Tintin 






 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2008)

Pour l'écrieur&#8230; Qu'il le lise un jour quand même&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2008)

Pour GKat


----------



## jugnin (15 Décembre 2008)

*Pour l'équipe de modération, j'ai pensé à un truc utile :*






​ 


​


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> *Pour l'équipe de modération, j'ai pensé à un truc utile :*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:love::love::love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2008)

Pour Patoch'

un Brie aux truffes


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2008)

Sans ça pour savoir sur qui tirer, les problèmes vont continuer


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2008)

Pour gKatarn&#8230; parce que bon. La dernière date de l'an 2000, ça n'a pas été changé depuis le bug de l'attaque prévue par Paco Rabanne !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Décembre 2008)

Pour SAS Amok.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2008)

Pfff&#8230; le même cadeau tous les ans&#8230;

Faudrait peut-être commencer à penser à rassembler nos efforts financiers dans l'achat d'une concession bien située, vue sur la mer, etc. non ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2008)

comme ça?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2008)




----------



## gKatarn (15 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Pour gKatarn parce que bon. La dernière date de l'an 2000, ça n'a pas été changé depuis le bug de l'attaque prévue par Paco Rabanne !



Je suis étonné de voir que ce grand classique des forums MacG a quand même dû attendre la 3° page pour refaire surface


----------



## gKatarn (15 Décembre 2008)

Pour chaton, une histoire de poules, de cheval et de BMW  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (15 Décembre 2008)

Pour Fab


----------



## gKatarn (15 Décembre 2008)

Pour Patoch'


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Sacrée Odré c'était pourtant pas compliqué, mais elle a quand même réussi à ne pas comprendre le principe



Si si c'est bien un cadeau dont le destinataire se reconnaîtra. J'offre une poëlle qui n'attache pas ..


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2008)

Pour Tumb.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2008)




----------



## CouleurSud (15 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2008)




----------



## CouleurSud (15 Décembre 2008)

Si tu le préfères en abricot, pas de problème, il y en a encore en stock


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/1493/dodo02qq8.jpg


Merci !!!!

Cadeau retour :
Un bon pour un voyage aux maldives


----------



## Bassman (15 Décembre 2008)

Moi j'offrirais bien un nioub a BackCat, mais je trouve pas d'images ... :sick:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2008)

Pour Bassou


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2008)

J'offre une tapisserie toute neuve à Mackie.




​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2008)

Pour Couleursud...







:style:


----------



## krystof (15 Décembre 2008)

Une petite peluche


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pour Couleursud...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu pensais offrir : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais tu t'es gourré de paquet, tu lui a offert :


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu pensais offrir :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



de la part de Patoch, ça serait plutôt ça:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Moi j'offrirais bien un nioub a BackCat, mais je trouve pas d'images ... :sick:


Nan pi j'ai plus le droit

Mais c'est gentil


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2008)

J'ai tapé Nioube sur Google Image. c'est fou ce qu'on y trouve...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Décembre 2008)

Pour LHO


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2008)

OUUUUUuuuuuh !!!! celui-là, on va pouvoir l'offrir à pas mal de monde


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai tapé Nioube sur Google Image. c'est fou ce qu'on y trouve...



Dont une bonne partie "made in MacGe"


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2008)

Pour Patoch




​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2008)

Pour Patoch'





L'intégral...


Pour Tirhum







Pour JP





Parce que ça tombe avec l'âge.


Pour BC







Pour Bobby





Kit Carrosserie en Balsa argenté haute tenue.


Pour Bassou





T'auras pitet moins de chance de te les prendre dans le cul !


Pour WebO





Pour léviter.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2008)

Pour JPmiss 




​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pour Patoch
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:love: :love: :love: C'est mon plus beau cadeau!!! :bebe:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2008)

Pour Jugnin




​


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2008)

Pour BackCat  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2008)

Pour Aurélie






 <--- ​


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2008)

Pour Téo


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2008)

EDIT : Oui Finn, tu peux en avoir un aussi !


----------



## Grug (15 Décembre 2008)

mais qu'est ce ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> mais qu'est ce ?



Un double plug anal

:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2008)

Rhooooo ! Meuuuuh nan, c'est un arbre à chat ! Sinon, tu as aimé le tien, mon p'tit Grugounet ? (interro écrite travaux pratiques notés à la prochaine Apple Expo)


----------



## Grug (15 Décembre 2008)

beuh , j'l'ai d'jà eu pour l'apple expo 

merci quand même


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> beuh , j'l'ai d'jà eu pour l'apple expo
> 
> merci quand même



Oui, mais là, nan ! Celui là, c'est toi qui touille !


----------



## Lalla (15 Décembre 2008)

Ce n'est pas un homme, ni un homme sans tête que je t'offre, mais un Costume noir Hugo Boss. 
Tu as le droit de choisir le modèle qui te plaît (celui-ci est un peu trop brillant à mon goût)!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> :love: :love: :love: C'est mon plus beau cadeau!!! :bebe:



Kek'tu racontes ?
Sardou, c'est le summum !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2008)

Pour Grug'ounette en carpette :








Fab'Fab :


----------



## Lamégère (15 Décembre 2008)

J'espère que ça te fera plaisir, c'est une édition limité...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2008)

Lamégère a dit:


> http://multimedia.fnac.com/multimedia/images_produits/ZoomPE/6/2/3/3596971946326.jpg
> 
> J'espère que ça te fera plaisir, c'est une édition limité...



Très limitée, j'espère


----------



## Lamégère (15 Décembre 2008)

Oui à la Corse d'après mes sources...


----------



## gKatarn (15 Décembre 2008)

Pour Bassou  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Décembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> J'offre une tapisserie toute neuve à Mackie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




J'ai eu un MP de LeSqual, il veut le même


----------



## WebOliver (16 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai eu un MP de LeSqual, il veut le même



Il l'a déjà.  (il a une collection de bouteilles vides, mais jamais deux fois la même... plus de 1000 si mes souvenirs sont bons).


Pour Patoch, histoire qu'il n'oublie pas ses racines. 

En image...






... et en musique.

*Chantons les sentiers des plaines - Se déroulant dans les blés,
O bel été, tu ramènes, La moisson des fleurs des prés.

REFRAIN: Sentiers valaisans, de là-bas, de là-haut
Sentiers conduisant vers un ciel toujours plus beau.(bis)

Holio o holdio, Holio o holdio, etc.

Chantons les sentiers des vignes, - Escaladant les
vieux murs, - Cueillant les grappes malignes
Où rayonne un ciel si pur.

Chantons les sentiers des cimes, - s'élançant vers
l'infini, - Veillant sur les grands abîmes, - Ils vont
jusqu'au paradis. *


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Décembre 2008)

Pour Webo


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2008)

Pour Craquounette






 :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Décembre 2008)

Pour Toumaï (les plus anciens, sauront...  )


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2008)

A part dans son cul je vois pas où tu va pouvoir faire rentrer un truc aussi gros.


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> A part dans son cul je vois pas où tu va pouvoir faire rentrer un truc aussi gros.


Ca je l'encadre.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> A part dans son cul je vois pas où tu va pouvoir faire rentrer un truc aussi gros.


Joli.
Simple.

Efficace.

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2008)

Ah tien moi j'aurai plutot vu ça:


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Décembre 2008)

ou ça:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> A part dans son cul je vois pas où tu va pouvoir faire rentrer un truc aussi gros.


On peut le mettre en citation sur la page d'accueil?


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Décembre 2008)

Cadeau groupé pour Dark-Tintin, Julrou15 et Pierre-Auvergne







et aussi pour Kazarus, allez hop, je suis pas chien


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Cadeau groupé pour Dark-Tintin, Julrou15 et Pierre-Auvergne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Héééééééé merde! Comment que tu me coupes l'herbe sous le pied... :mouais:

J'aurais pas dû aller bosser aujourd'hui!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Décembre 2008)

Pour mon ami, BioSS 







Et pour rester dans la charte, je ne vous dis pas où je lui offre.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pour mon ami, BioSS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DSC ?...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

On dit FOURRE. Pas OFFRE&#8230;


----------



## Grug (16 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> On dit FOURRE. Pas OFFRE&#8230;


Tout n'est que question d'ouverture.


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Cadeau groupé pour Dark-Tintin, Julrou15 et Pierre-Auvergne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me comparer à ces chiens galeux !... 
T'es méchaaaaaaant !...


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Me comparer à ces chiens galeux !...
> T'es méchaaaaaaant !...



Mais non, je suis sûr que ça va te rajeunir


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

​
faut bien amuser nos boutonneux... :


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Décembre 2008)

Lemmy a dit:


> ​
> faut bien amuser nos boutonneux... :



Ah ouais mais là c'est pour Bush...


----------



## Lalla (16 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Lamégère (16 Décembre 2008)

Je précise pas le destinataire hein


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> A part dans son cul je vois pas où tu va pouvoir faire rentrer un truc aussi gros.



C'est pour ce genre de moment de poésie pure et de bonheur intense (HooooOOooo Ouiiii grand fou) que j'aime trainer par ici...

   :love::love::love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Décembre 2008)

sinon, j'avais une idée de cadeau (non, je ne dirais pas pour qui) et puis en faisant une recherche, je suis tombé la dessus...






J'hésite donc...


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Décembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> C'est pour ce genre de moment de poésie pure et de bonheur intense (HooooOOooo Ouiiii grand fou) que j'aime trainer par ici...
> 
> :love::love::love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> sinon, j'avais une idée de cadeau (non, je ne dirais pas pour qui) et puis en faisant une recherche, je suis tombé la dessus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai qu'on est en droit de s'interroger


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Tout n'est que question d'ouverture.


Mon Doc !!!

Il fallait le lire !! :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Mon Doc !!!
> 
> Il fallait le lire !! :affraid:


Je suis tombé sur un lot, je pense que je vais en offrir quelques uns à quelques autres&#8230;

Et que tout le monde sera content  C'est ÇA la magie de Noël  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Je suis tombé sur un lot, je pense que je vais en offrir quelques uns à quelques autres
> 
> Et que tout le monde sera content  C'est ÇA la magie de Noël  :love:



Excellente idée ça... ceci dit, pour raison  de Qi, nombreux vont avoir du mal à comprendre à quoi ça sert !  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Je suis tombé sur un lot, je pense que je vais en offrir quelques uns à quelques autres
> 
> Et que tout le monde sera content  C'est ÇA la magie de Noël  :love:



T'aurais au moins pu prendre de la corde premier choix.
De la tressée au poil de 'ionf, ça irrite.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2008)

Et pourtant&#8230; c'est justement à ceux-là que ça serait utile&#8230; 
Comment faire ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Décembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Excellente idée ça... ceci dit, pour raison  de Qi, nombreux vont avoir du mal à comprendre à quoi ça sert !  :rateau:



Facile, la photo est à l'envers, c'est un cravate :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Et pourtant c'est justement à ceux-là que ça serait utile
> Comment faire ?



Facile, demander à un modo compétent (dont je tairai le pseudo mais qui se termine par 77) de leur expliquer...  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Facile, demander à un modo compétent (dont je tairai le pseudo mais qui se termine par 77) de leur expliquer...  :rateau:



Quelqu'un voit de qui il peut bien vouloir parler ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quelqu'un voit de qui il peut bien vouloir parler ?



Pour P77, parce que pour la déconne, c'est pas le dernier...


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Décembre 2008)

J'avais aussi pensé à un exemplaire dédicacé de:


----------



## tirhum (17 Décembre 2008)

Pour Môssieur de Nountchak...
Renouvellement de garde-robe...
_(le slip en peau d'bête, ça gratte, à force...)











_Ne me remercie pas... 
(Au cas où tu aurais le cul un peu lourd...)


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Décembre 2008)

Pour Grug :




​


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pour Grug :
> 
> http://www.linder-partner.com/images/image/photos rv/peluche26810.jpg​



Sympa. Moi aussi, j'ai un cadeau pour lui : un nouvel aquarium ! 






Sinon, pour Mackie, qui aime bien les gauffres, un clavier de Mac spécial !


----------



## Craquounette (17 Décembre 2008)

Pour LeConcombre​






​:style:​


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Pour LeConcombre​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si tu vois ton beau boulon, vide le cache de ton navigateur et recharge la page !


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Décembre 2008)

Pour Craquounette :






Petits pois au wasabi ​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2008)

Pour odré :








Pour Las :


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Pour odré :


Ah&#8230;

Moi j'aurais plutôt vu ça :





Sucer le bout rouge. C'est plein de phosphore


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Sucer le bout rouge. C'est plein de phosphore



"Ah chérie, tu vois que c'est bon pour la santé !"


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> "Ah chérie, tu vois que c'est bon pour la santé !"


Ah évidemment&#8230;

On peut voir cependant les choses de deux façons différentes :

Ou tu as besoin d'argumenter pour obtenir les faveurs de ta douce&#8230; (désolé, ça ne doit pas être drôle tous les jours )
Ou tu as un appendice dont la forme globale rappelle furieusement celle d'une allumette&#8230; (désolé, ça ne doit pas être drôle tous les jours )


----------



## Bassman (17 Décembre 2008)

Si jamais c'est le premier cas, un peu de MDMA fera plaisir a Khyu pour Nowel alors


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2008)

Un paquet de nouilles tiédies avec un trou (de-la-taille-d'une-allumette) fera bien l'affaire&#8230;
Après, tu peux lui coller une baffe, m'étonnerait qu'il te fasse chier par la suite&#8230;

C'est quand même un sacré avantage, non ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Décembre 2008)

Pour Foguenne, exprès pour sa prochaine traversée de paris à Vélib'






et surtout


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah évidemment
> 
> On peut voir cependant les choses de deux façons différentes :
> 
> ...



Ou faut pas abuser des bonnes choses et je retiens ses ardeurs. 



Bassman a dit:


> Si jamais c'est le premier cas, un peu de MDMA fera plaisir a Khyu pour Nowel alors



Ca existe en supo ? C'est pour beau-papa.



BackCat a dit:


> Un paquet de nouilles tiédies avec un trou (de-la-taille-d'une-allumette) fera bien l'affaire
> Après, tu peux lui coller une baffe, m'étonnerait qu'il te fasse chier par la suite
> 
> C'est quand même un sacré avantage, non ?



Ouai d'ailleurs, les Barilla, c'est plus ce que c'était.


----------



## Grug (17 Décembre 2008)

C'est quoi c'est murs noirs ? :affraid:



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sympa. Moi aussi, j'ai un cadeau pour lui : un nouvel aquarium !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2008)

Pour Kyu : 






Pour Backcat aux choix : 






ou bien


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2008)

Super ! Avec ça je vais enfin pouvoir me la péter devant le collège de ma soeur. 

Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> C'est quoi c'est murs noirs ? :affraid:



C'est pour l'affiche de pub, qui doit être "tous publics", mais bien entendu, ils ne sont pas fournis avec l'aquarium !

C'est d'ailleurs curieux, cette appellation : dans un aquarium, ou on est censé mettre de l'eau (aqua), on met des poissons, et dans une piscine, où on est censé mettre des poissons (pisces), on ne met que de l'eau (et des baigneurs aux heures d'ouverture), sauf quand un taquin y déverse, pour rire, 4 ou 5 douzaines de caribes (aussi connus sous le nom de piranhas)


----------



## Bassman (18 Décembre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Pour Backcat aux choix :



Ca a l'air génial ce truc :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Décembre 2008)

Un peu comme une brosse à dent géante... :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (18 Décembre 2008)

Ou la sensation d'être un morpion :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Décembre 2008)

T'as besoin de ça pour avoir cette impression? :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (18 Décembre 2008)

Pour Bobby le blork


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2008)

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Grug (18 Décembre 2008)

Pour Gkartan&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2008)

Elle a trouvé un mec, Tatav?...


----------



## gKatarn (18 Décembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Pour Gkartan



Faut que je le lise à Tintin


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2008)

Nan... Tu lui balances en travers sa grande gueule!


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2008)

Rien pour moi tjs ?


----------



## gKatarn (18 Décembre 2008)

Pour Quentin, après la lecture du livre de Dolto :


----------



## Lamégère (18 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et moi rien tjs?



Mais si , mais si...






Et dédicacé par l'auteur en plus! :love:





PS: elle est ok pour un rencard privé si tu veux, parce qu'à force d'écrire des cohonneries elle à le feu à la petite culotte...


----------



## mado (18 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Rien pour moi tjs ?





Lamégère a dit:


> Mais si , mais si...
> 
> PS: elle est ok pour un rencard privé si tu veux, parce qu'à force d'écrire des cohonneries elle à le feu à la petite culotte...



Alors regarde le DVD de Lune froide avant le rencart.. Elle est un peu froide la Barbara..


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2008)




----------



## mado (18 Décembre 2008)

Ou celui de la Monique de Dupontel


----------



## pierre-auvergne (18 Décembre 2008)

Pour vous tous, Ô vieux jeunophobes. 
















​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Pour vous tous, Ô vieux jeunophobes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vu ce qui l'attend, et je suis optimiste en disant ça, ta génération de blaireaux foutus se jettera sur bien plus nase que ça....


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Rien pour moi tjs ?



Si. Pour que tu sois habillé sur ton prochain AP:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2008)

Pour BackCat :






C'est pour les restes de nioube entre les dents.


----------



## Lalla (20 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2008)

:love:


----------



## Chang (20 Décembre 2008)

*PLAISIR D'OFFRIR ...*

*



*

*... JOIE DE RECEVOIR ...*

​


----------



## Lamégère (20 Décembre 2008)

C'était pas dans ton colis ça, hein?


----------



## Craquounette (22 Décembre 2008)

Pour les participants de "Actualités amusantes... ou pas"​


----------



## Craquounette (22 Décembre 2008)

Edit : Zut zut zut... je n'avais pas vu que chaton te l'avait déjà offert...
Je te mets un p'tit lien... C'est peut être mieux en version audio, non ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (23 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Décembre 2008)

Allez, nettoyez-moi ce gourbi, tas de branlos!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Allez, nettoyez-moi ce gourbi, tas de branlos!!!



Les modos sont équipés, et pas avec ton matos de lopette ! 




Tiens, je te laisse discuter avec les représentants, histoire que tu te modernises un peu


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, je te laisse discuter avec les représentants, histoire que tu te modernises un peu




Fais sentir tes doigts, pour voir... Snif snif... 

...*TU MENS!!!*


----------



## Bassman (27 Décembre 2008)

Pour le coup je leur collerai bien un coup de Karcher


----------



## WebOliver (27 Décembre 2008)

Ah... il restait un cadeau sous le sapin. Je crois qu'il est pour Patoch... 

[YOUTUBE]1DXA2VHxF1A[/YOUTUBE]

Et puisse l'année 2009 se dérouler pour toi dans la douceur de vivre... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2008)

Putain. J'ai vomi.

Même pas réussi à tenir jusqu'au bout.

:sick:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Décembre 2008)

P****, on fait des émules !


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Décembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Edit : Zut zut zut... je n'avais pas vu que chaton te l'avait déjà offert...
> Je te mets un p'tit lien... C'est peut être mieux en version audio, non ?



Je n'avais pas vu non plus. Le gros nul.

Alors, pour backcat :







Et pour toi :





:love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Décembre 2008)

allez soyons fou... moi je m'offre ça... en attendant la greffe...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je n'avais pas vu non plus. Le gros nul.
> 
> Alors, pour backcat :
> 
> ...


Cool ! Moi qui rêvais d'avoir enfin des orgasmes vaginaux !


----------



## l'écrieur (31 Décembre 2008)

Je savais bien que je te ferais plaisir... :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Cool ! Moi qui rêvais d'avoir enfin des orgasmes vaginaux !



j'avais une vanne poucrate avec une histoire de tête de gland tout ça... mais finalement non...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Décembre 2008)

Allez hop, pour moi.


----------



## WebOliver (31 Décembre 2008)

Pour Amok... 

... un week-end de ski avec Julia Mancuso comme monitrice.




​
:love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Décembre 2008)

Pour noël on son anniv?


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pour noël on son anniv?



Gniark Gniark Gniark 


Pour WebO:


----------



## jahrom (31 Décembre 2008)

...un pas en avant pour l'égalité des sexes...


[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RfL8-AgWBf0&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RfL8-AgWBf0&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (31 Décembre 2008)

Elle devrait se présenter au concours Lépine 





--->[ ]


----------



## Policier Moustachu (31 Décembre 2008)

pour Stephaaanie :






pour jugnin :






pour Patoch et les jours de printemps : 






et pour quelqu'un d'autre qui comme le Mok cumule noyel, nouvel an et anniversaire : 










et pour cet autre qui de même : 





et j'avais pensé à un sextoy TTTBM mais tu es plus attiré par l'humain


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Janvier 2009)

TTTBM? TriTure Toi la Bite avec les Mains? Mais pourquoi un sextoy, dans ce cas? :style:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Janvier 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> TTTBM? TriTure Toi la Bite avec les Mains?



Bu le contexte, ça devrait plustôt être : "TriTure Toi la *Bible* avec les Mains" nan ? :rateau:


----------



## jugnin (8 Janvier 2009)

Avec un peu de retard, mais avec le coeur :







Pour ce pauvre dofre b.

​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

Policier Moustachu a dit:


> pour Patoch et les jours de printemps :



Merci 
Sauf que j'ai déjà... Le mien a l'insigne en noir


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Merci
> Sauf que j'ai déjà... Le mien a l'insigne en noir



Et pour le bas? Jogging et mocassins?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et pour le bas? Jogging et mocassins?



Nan!... 
Aujourd'hui c'est un noir droit de chez Boss, tout simple ; 
et des paraboots 10 trous :style:


Oï, but chic...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

Tiens, j'ai longuement pensé à toi ce ouikène mon bon patoch'&#8230; j'étais à Londres pour les soldes. Tu verrais l'effet de la parité euro/livre sterling assorti de démarques à 60% sur les produits BOSS®, t'aurais le blazer plein de bave


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

*SALAAAUUUD!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

Les polos Fred Perry à 30 euros :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Les polos Fred Perry à 30 euros :love:



*NOOOOOOOOON!!!
RAAAAAAAAHRGL!!!*


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Janvier 2009)

Les deux taffioles qui parlent chiffon, j'adore.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

Euh&#8230; sauf erreur, c'est toi qui lui offrais un blouson, un peu plus haut&#8230;


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Euh sauf erreur, c'est toi qui lui offrais un blouson, un peu plus haut



Non mon chéri, c'est cette taffiole de policier moustachu ("_aime la b... aime le Q"_).


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

Ah merde, ouais&#8230; cela dit, tu m'accorderas que c'est un peu plus facile à porter qu'un godemichet-goldorak&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Janvier 2009)

Ca dépend où tu vas.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

Ouais ouais ouais&#8230; tu sors où tu veux mon grand !
Mais si c'est pour accompagner jptk à la fistinière, je passe mon tour, moi.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Janvier 2009)

ouais, mais non en fait :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (9 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouais ouais ouais tu sors où tu veux mon grand !
> Mais si c'est pour accompagner jptk à la fistinière, je passe mon tour, moi.



On y mange très bien pourtant, je pense que ça te plairait, en plus les mecs là-bas ils sont très chaussures en cuirs montantes, du genre celles que toi et Patoch KIFFEZ


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

Du genre. Oui. Mais pas la même chose. Et sur les nôtres, il y a des traces de dents dans le cuir, pas des restes d'excréments suite au dernier bootfucking. Mais bon. On reste toujours libre du choix des endroits qu'on fréquente et de ce qu'on regarde sur internet quand on s'ennuie, hein ?


----------



## Amok (9 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Gniark Gniark Gniark
> 
> 
> Pour WebO:



Je veux le même (en brune, si possib') !!!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (9 Janvier 2009)

T'as déjà eu ton cadeau toi.   Déçu? 



WebOliver a dit:


> Pour Amok...
> 
> ... un week-end de ski avec Julia Mancuso comme monitrice.
> 
> ...


----------



## JPTK (9 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Du genre. Oui. Mais pas la même chose. Et sur les nôtres, il y a des traces de dents dans le cuir, pas des restes d'excréments suite au dernier bootfucking. Mais bon. On reste toujours libre du choix des endroits qu'on fréquente et de ce qu'on regarde sur internet quand on s'ennuie, hein ?



- Quelle idée de mordre ses chaussures... vous êtes pas tout là quand même... 

- Bah y avait mon père en photo je voulais voir ça


----------



## Amok (9 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> T'as déjà eu ton cadeau toi.   Déçu?



Pas du tout ! Mais abondance ne nuit pas !


----------



## WebOliver (9 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Pas du tout ! Mais abondance ne nuit pas !



Exact.  Cela dit, la brune...  :love:​


----------



## Amok (9 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Exact.  Cela dit, la brune...  :love:​



Et comme indiqué ci-dessus, j'ai droit à plusieurs cadeaux vu que, né un 31 décembre, je cumule !


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> (...) je cumule !


Les tares ?!... 


=>[] :casse:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Je veux le même (en brune, si possib') !!!!!!









Ca donne envie de déballer le paquet ça nan?

:love:


----------



## Amok (9 Janvier 2009)

Merci mon JP.
Mais web'o en a eu 2, lui...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Janvier 2009)

et de deux ?


----------



## Chang (10 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca donne envie de déballer le paquet ça nan?
> 
> :love:



Le potentiel de vannes graveleuses, rien qu'avec une image du genre, ca me laisse sans voix ... le probleme c'est que tout serait hors charte ...


----------



## Bassman (18 Avril 2009)

Joie de recevoir&#8230;

Ned m'avait offert un splendide dessin pour un tatoo (dans ce fil), et j'ai l'extrême plaisir de l'avoir fait réaliser ce matin même par un autre gars aussi talentueux que le jedi breton et lui aussi du 9ème concept (Jey - http://www.jeykill.com ).

C'est con, mais ouah la vache ce que ça peut me faire plaisir. :love:

Vous pouvez lâcher une avalanche de boules vertes sur Ned, parce qu'il le mérite vraiment. C'est un gars en or massif :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Avril 2009)

1er tatouage?


----------



## Bassman (18 Avril 2009)

3ème, plus grosse pièce et dernier 

un masque maori sur le bras gauche et une clé de fa au niveau de la nuque*


* Non les guignols de la Horde© (la vraie, celle qui fait dans l'art conceptuel), j'ai dit la nuque, pas l'anus.


----------



## Nobody (18 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> 3ème, plus grosse pièce et dernier
> 
> un masque maori sur le bras gauche et une clé de fa au niveau de la nuque*
> 
> ...



En réalité, j'avais lu "la queue", pas "l'anus".


----------



## fredintosh (18 Avril 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> En réalité, j'avais lu "la queue", pas "l'anus".



Si c'était ça, d'autres auraient prétendu pouvoir y tatouer une symphonie complète, et pas qu'une clé de Fa.


----------



## Bassman (18 Avril 2009)

Tant que c'est pas la symphonie inachevée de Beetov'&#8230; Ca me va


----------



## Nobody (18 Avril 2009)

Une sorte de "Coïtus interruptus" c'est bien ça?
:rateau:


----------



## yvos (18 Avril 2009)

charmant ce mollet recouvert de peau de poulet tondu


----------



## PO_ (18 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Tant que c'est pas la symphonie inachevée de Beetov' Ca me va



C'est Schubert (Franz de son p'tit nom), qui a composé la Symphonie inachevée ...

et Pas Bitauvent, euh Beethoven


----------



## Bassman (18 Avril 2009)

p'tet que je parlais de la 10ème de Beetoven 


Enfin j'dis ca je dis rien&#8230;


----------



## Nobody (18 Avril 2009)

L'art de retomber sur ses pattes (tatouées). 

C'est étrange, Mahler aussi c'est à la 10ème qu'il a craqué.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

Ouais enfin d'un autre côté, si t'avais eu envie d'apprendre quelque chose sur la musique classique, t'aurais sûrement demandé, c'est ce que je me dis&#8230;
Y'a toujours quelqu'un pour donner une leçon à quelqu'un d'autre ici&#8230; Et 95% du temps, c'est pour dire une connerie.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

J'aimerais pouvoir vous offrir un "bar fréquentable" mes lapins, vous gratifier d'un de ces excellents sujets dont j'ai le secret et qui ont beaucoup fait pour la réputation de cet établissement.
Malheureusement, j'ai plus envie. Plus envie de me casser le cul pour des individus dont le plaisir personnel passe toujours avant celui d'autrui. Entre ceux qui ne savent pas aligner deux phrases en français courant, ceux qui se plaignent du niveau des sujets ou de l'ambiance générale mais qui ne se sortent jamais le doigt du cul, ceux qui postent des fils niais, stupides, insignifiants, débandants, les petits nouveaux sans-gêne et les grands anciens arrogants Je peux plus.
M'en voulez pas hein ? Je dis tout ça sans colère, sans suffisance, sans amertume. Ce forum est chiant parce que vous l'êtes. C'est pas de la méchanceté gratuite, c'est juste un constat.
J'aurais vraiment voulu. Mais, à quatre ou cinq exceptions près, vous êtes simplement trop bêtes.
Bien à vous.


----------



## Nobody (18 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'aimerais pouvoir vous offrir un "bar fréquentable" mes lapins, vous gratifier d'un de ces excellents sujets dont j'ai le secret et qui ont beaucoup fait pour la réputation de cet établissement.
> Malheureusement, j'ai plus envie.



Comme je te comprends: avec 23 membres dans ton fan club, tu ne dois plus savoir où donner de la tête.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'aimerais pouvoir vous offrir un "bar fréquentable" mes lapins, vous gratifier d'un de ces excellents sujets dont j'ai le secret et qui ont beaucoup fait pour la réputation de cet établissement.
> Malheureusement, j'ai plus envie. Plus envie de me casser le cul pour des individus dont le plaisir personnel passe toujours avant celui d'autrui. Entre ceux qui ne savent pas aligner deux phrases en français courant, ceux qui se plaignent du niveau des sujets ou de l'ambiance générale mais qui ne se sortent jamais le doigt du cul, ceux qui postent des fils niais, stupides, insignifiants, débandants, les petits nouveaux sans-gêne et les grands anciens arrogants Je peux plus.
> M'en voulez pas hein ? Je dis tout ça sans colère, sans suffisance, sans amertume. Ce forum est chiant parce que vous l'êtes. C'est pas de la méchanceté gratuite, c'est juste un constat.
> J'aurais vraiment voulu. Mais, à quatre ou cinq exceptions près, vous êtes simplement trop bêtes.
> Bien à vous.


On ne t'en veut pas une seconde, Xavier 
Nous avons abandonné tout espoir d'évolution positive pour ce lieu depuis longtemps, nous ne sommes finalement pas si bêtes, tu vois ? 
Tout ce qu'on fait, c'est profiter qu'on nous laisse utiliser ce lieu pour continuer d'être bêtes ensemble. Parce qu'en dehors de cet endroit, nos relations n'existent pas. Du moins, pas quotidiennement. Mais tu sais tout ça.
Je crois qu'en fait, si tu voulais relancer la machine, tu n'y arriverais pas non plus. Même avec la meilleure volonté du monde et l'appui des nombreuses personnes qui t'apprécient ici. Tu sais aussi qu'il y en a.
Personne ne peut plus rien pour ce bar  Ce n'est pas récent et c'était de toute façon inéluctable. 
Ici essayent de cohabiter des mondes incompatibles : 
&#8226; un groupe d'anciens qui ne viennent ici que pour se retrouver. Sans autre but que de tuer le temps en s'amusant, avec leur humour tout à fait&#8230; personnel, disons.
&#8226; un groupe constitué du reste. Avec des buts. Ou pas. Peu importe. Mais ils sont autres. Non miscibles.

Et de toutes façons, vu ce que le deuxième groupe a à apporter au premier, celui-ci s'est petit à petit rendu parfaitement imperméable. C'est comme ça et ça le sera jusqu'à ce qu'on nous coupe l'accès à ce formidable lieu de partage communautaire que nous utilisons à nos propres desseins.

Tu es comme nous, certainement. Ou alors je me trompe.
Mais tu le voudrais que tu n'arriverais pas non plus à faire que ce lieu devienne ce qu'on avait voulu qu'il soit. Pour la simple raison, qu'il ne l'a jamais été  Rien ne diffère d'avant. Certains parlent entre eux et s'amusent. Les autres regardent, amusés, hébétés, gênés, envieux, amoureux, pédants, malfaisants, suffisants, j'en passe volontairement. Seules les proportions changent. C'est pour ça qu'il est trop tard pour faire quoi que ce soit.



Et je ne pense pas qu'on s'étripera pour savoir qui sont les 4 ou 5 que tu voulais épargner :love:

Bobby est sûr que c'est lui.
Ponk reconnaît en toi l'homme de lettres, se dit que la réciproque est vraie.
Amok a déjà oublié la question.
Ed_ a viré la plist et depuis ne croit plus en Dieu.
PATOCH' _will fuck you all_ de toutes façons et il a des huîtres à ouvrir.
L'écrieur a trouvé le résultat par sondages et statistiques.
Le concombre est parti promener le chien.
Sind'Gribouille est retenu(e) contre son gré et par le rectum à la Fistinière depuis 2 mois par jptk et ses copines à clous.
Alèm fait une expo et aime (presque ) tout le monde.
Mackie est sûr que c'est lui aussi et te prépare un album photos de ses vacances intitulé _"Lé plu bô chiote dedans les avion du monde entié"_ pour te remercier.

Et moi&#8230; bah tu sais aussi, hein ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Avril 2009)

N'empêche, je suis en premier sur la liste.


----------



## Nobody (18 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Bobby est sûr que c'est lui.
> Ponk reconnaît en toi l'homme de lettres, se dit que la réciproque est vraie.
> Amok a déjà oublié la question.
> Ed_ a viré la plist et depuis ne croit plus en Dieu.
> ...



Ah merdouille. Ça signifierait-il que je ne suis point dans les 4 ou 5 bénis de Dieu?  :afraid:

Je ne vais pas en dormir je pense.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> N'empêche, je suis en premier sur la liste.



Logique, c'est de l'info, et en info, on passe toujours les grandes catastrophes à la une, et les chiens écrasés en fin de journal !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Tu es comme nous, certainement. Ou alors je me trompe.


Ce qui est sûr c'est que, si je ne suis pas meilleur (et je ne crois pas l'être), vous n'avez pas besoin de moi pour faire mieux.
Mais si je ne fais pas partie de la Horde, par exemple, c'est justement pour ne pas me replier sur un groupe qui ne se laisserait pas pénétrer love.


BackCat a dit:


> Et moi bah tu sais aussi, hein ?


Bah oui, je sais. Mauvaise tête


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

vous êtes étranges, les anciens. croire que l'on est con parce que l'on débite des inepties, alors que l'on tiendrait facilement le crachoir si on causait de la baisse tendantielle du taux de profit ou de la culture des poix dans le bas-Quercy au Mouen-âge...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Avril 2009)

Ta gueule !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h33 ----------




DocEvil a dit:


> Ce qui est sûr c'est que, si je ne suis pas meilleur (et je ne crois pas l'être), vous n'avez pas besoin de moi pour faire mieux.
> Mais si je ne fais pas partie de la Horde, par exemple, c'est justement pour ne pas me replier sur un groupe qui ne se laisserait pas pénétrer love.
> 
> Bah oui, je sais. Mauvaise tête



Je ne fais pas partie de la horde non plus... horde, ça me rappelle Rahan... dans une BD ça va, dehors ça me donne des envie de Bénito... que j'ai déjà très naturellement...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> vous êtes étranges, les anciens. croire que l'on est con parce que l'on débite des inepties, alors que l'on tiendrait facilement le crachoir si on causait de la baisse tendantielle du taux de profit ou de la culture des poix dans le bas-Quercy au Mouen-âge...


Pas besoin de te répondre Sonny l'a fait.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h18 ----------


Quant à ce qui concerne la Horde elle est double.
D'abord, la vraie, celle de départ, de l'idée de PonkHead, est l'anti-thèse de ce que tu décris. Elle était faite pour que tout le monde puisse y être. Il suffisait pour cela de le dire dans sa signature. Le premier connaud venu pouvait faire partie de la horde. C'était le principe. Aucun but, aucune philosophie, aucun espoir 
Ce qui est devenu la Horde ensuite, c'est à cause de notre paresse à appeler ça autrement. Et on a beau se départir d'être le cercle, finalement ça y ressemble, contre toute attente. C'est juste un endroit privé où on n'a que nos conneries à supporter. Et ça tombe bien, en fait, c'est les seules qu'on supporte. Par contre, un effet corollaire de cet espace privatif, c'est la curiosité et l'envie qu'elle suscite. Et, forcément, ça attise notre bêtise  Si les gens savaient ce qu'on y fait    Et ben je suis sûr qu'ils voudraient toujours y avoir accès. Et c'est ça qui est terrible.

Malgré tout, c'est un endroit qui nous permet de nous isoler. Quand on y est, on est pas en train de foutre l'ambiance de cette belle communauté en l'air ça rassure les castes supérieures, disons  Et nous, ben au moins, on est sûrs de ne pas trouver de messages navrants quand on y va. Sauf quand Mackie arrive à entrer

Mais on a des ressources 

Donc pas la peine d'attacher plus d'importance à ce truc. Vraiment


----------



## Nobody (19 Avril 2009)

Ouais. En même temps, si tu relis les derniers posts des "piliers" du bar, tu as vachement l'impression qu'ils font tout pour le saborder...

Alors, et bien que je n'ai rien d'une midinette ou d'un enseigne de vaisseau qui ne voudrait pas voir couler son navire - pour rester dans l'image, je ne peux m'empêcher de m'interroger sur les motivations de ces personnes (que je suis content de lire, ceci dit).

Pourquoi revenir poster ici, si on n'y trouve plus son compte, sinon parce qu'on se dit qu'on pourrait encore être utile pour sauver les meubles??? Mais le message passe mal. En réalité, c'est l'effet inverse qui se produit. So what? Expliquez-moi.


----------



## Bassman (19 Avril 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> Pourquoi revenir poster ici, si on n'y trouve plus son compte, sinon parce qu'on se dit qu'on pourrait encore être utile pour sauver les meubles??? Mais le message passe mal. En réalité, c'est l'effet inverse qui se produit. So what? Expliquez-moi.



BackCat a répondu à cette question en fait :



			
				BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'en dehors de cet endroit, nos relations n'existent pas. Du moins, pas quotidiennement.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Ouaip.
Plus de meubles à sauver.
Même plus.


----------



## tirhum (19 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Et je ne pense pas qu'on s'étripera pour savoir qui sont les 4 ou 5 que tu voulais épargner :love:
> 
> Bobby est sûr que c'est lui.
> Ponk reconnaît en toi l'homme de lettres, se dit que la réciproque est vraie.
> ...


Pffff !...  



BackCat a dit:


> Quant à ce qui concerne la Horde elle est double.
> D'abord, la vraie, celle de départ, de l'idée de PonkHead, est l'anti-thèse de ce que tu décris. Elle était faite pour que tout le monde puisse y être. Il suffisait pour cela de le dire dans sa signature. Le premier connaud venu pouvait faire partie de la horde. C'était le principe. Aucun but, aucune philosophie, aucun espoir
> Ce qui est devenu la Horde ensuite, c'est à cause de notre paresse à appeler ça autrement. Et on a beau se départir d'être le cercle, finalement ça y ressemble, contre toute attente. C'est juste un endroit privé où on n'a que nos conneries à supporter. Et ça tombe bien, en fait, c'est les seules qu'on supporte. Par contre, un effet corollaire de cet espace privatif, c'est la curiosité et l'envie qu'elle suscite. Et, forcément, ça attise notre bêtise  Si les gens savaient ce qu'on y fait    Et ben je suis sûr qu'ils voudraient toujours y avoir accès. Et c'est ça qui est terrible.
> 
> ...


Ouaaahh...
Comment k'c'est bien écrit !...


----------



## Nobody (19 Avril 2009)

J'ai plutôt l'impression que les normes sociales du forum ont changé et que beaucoup ont perdu leurs repères (Finn Atlas vous expliquerait ça bien mieux que moi...).

Je pense que la plupart des posteurs actuels n'ont pas - ou plus - envie de s'investir dans des trucs un tant soit peu construit: les posts ne dépassent que rarement une ligne ou deux. Les sujets dont parle DocEvil demandaient du temps, de la réflexion, une vraie envie de montrer ce dont on est capable qu'on a envie de partager. À partir d'un certain niveau de reconnaissance des talents de chacun, cette motivation peut disparaitre: à quoi bon se casser le c** à poster une bonne vidéo ou un texte intéressant si cela n'apporte plus rien en terme de reconnaissance sociale? Je veux dire qu'on peut se reposer sur ses lauriers. Un exemple? Nous connaissons DocEvil - pour ce qu'il a bien voulu nous montrer tout au moins mais aussi à travers les phrases de ceux qui l'ont rencontré "en vrai". Et son post ci-dessus ne choque personne. Un membre du forum qui posterait cela sans avoir démontré son appartenance au groupe a priori se ferait voler dans les plumes "mais pour qui se prend-il" ce genre de choses. Or, si c'est DocEvil ou un autre membre "reconnu", cela donne lieu à débat voire même à prendre la forme d'une sentence. Tout ça parce que Doc a été un moteur des forums. Et quel moteur!

Sinon, si ce n'est pas pour un retour aux normes anciennes, pourquoi avoir besoin de ce petit coin rien qu'à soi et pourquoi ce besoin de tenter de démonter la tête de ceux qui ne sont pas normés comme on l'entend?

Je ne sais pas si je suis clair? J'essaye de comprendre pourquoi vous êtes toujours présents ici s'il n'y a plus de meubles à sauver, pour alimenter le débat (en prenant des risque puisque nous sommes au bar  )

Bon dimanche à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> J'essaye de comprendre pourquoi vous êtes toujours présents ici s'il n'y a plus de meubles à sauver, pour alimenter le débat (en prenant des risque puisque nous sommes au bar  )
> 
> Bon dimanche à tous.


En ce qui me concerne, je peux répondre sans hésitation : parce que j'y ai des amis (de _vrais_ amis) et que c'est un des moyens de garder le contact avec eux. J'ai connu Foguenne, l'Amok, sonnyboy, Dendrimere (et d'autres, qu'ils me pardonnent de ne pas les citer tous) grâce aux forums. C'est ici que, dans un premier temps, s'est développée la relation que j'entretiens avec chacun d'entre-eux. Aussi, même si je n'accorde réellement que peu d'importance à ce qui s'y passe, j'ai gardé pour cet « endroit » une forme de tendresse un peu ridicule mais véritable. Sans doute est-ce pourquoi j'aimerais qu'il soit à la hauteur de mon sentiment&#8230; Mais somme toute, je m'en fous. Parce que quoi qu'il arrive, l'essentiel est désormais ailleurs.


----------



## Nobody (19 Avril 2009)

Y aurait-il un petit côté nostalgique dans cette démarche?

Mais si je te comprends bien, tu estimes qu'il y a malgré tout quelques meubles à sauver, ne serait-ce que l'endroit qu'on aime revoir parce qu'on y a vécu des moments agréables? MacGé - ses forums en tout cas - ne serait donc plus qu'une sorte de carte postale, un album photos qu'on prend plaisir à feuilleter ou même simplement à contempler sans l'ouvrir?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> MacGé - ses forums en tout cas - ne serait donc plus qu'une sorte de carte postale, un album photos qu'on prend plaisir à feuilleter ou même simplement à contempler sans l'ouvrir?



Là, c'est un chouillat réducteur, réduire les forums MacGe au seul bar, c'est un peu comme réduire Xavier Moulia à DocEvil, certes, il y a une partie du premier dans le second, mais certainement pas tout ! Il en va de même sur MacGe, le bar, contrairement au doc, n'est même pas incontournable, et il se passe des choses ailleurs.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il en va de même sur MacGe, le bar, contrairement au doc, n'est même pas incontournable, et il se passe des choses ailleurs.


Argument habituel et, de mon point de vue, irrecevable : le Bar n'est évidemment pas le forum le plus représentatif ni le plus important. Doit-il pour autant servir de poubelle aux modérateurs des forums techniques gênés par un sujet trop léger ? Est-il extravagant d'avoir à son endroit les mêmes exigences de qualité que pour les autres forums ? Ce n'est pas parce qu'il existe des bibliothèques qu'il est superflu d'avoir des livres chez soi.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Avril 2009)

Bon, ok, c'est un dimanche merdique de printemps pourri... mais de là à vouloir absolument "psychanalyser" cet endroit des forums....   :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Bon, ok, c'est un dimanche merdique de printemps pourri... mais de là à vouloir absolument "psychanalyser" cet endroit des forums....   :sleep:


On ne peut pas à la fois déplorer une situation et refuser d'imaginer les moyens d'y répondre, sauf à se complaire dans la stérilité d'une plainte systématique Parler du Bar ne sert peut-être à rien; ne pas en parler ne sert certainement à rien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Argument habituel et, de mon point de vue, irrecevable : le Bar n'est évidemment pas le forum le plus représentatif ni le plus important. Doit-il pour autant servir de poubelle aux modérateurs des forums techniques gênés par un sujet trop léger ? Est-il extravagant d'avoir à son endroit les mêmes exigences de qualité que pour les autres forums ? Ce n'est pas parce qu'il existe des bibliothèques qu'il est superflu d'avoir des livres chez soi.



Là n'était pas mon propos, ni, d'ailleurs l'idée que je me fais du bar. Je tenais juste à signaler qu'assimiler MacGe au seul bar revenait à tenir pour quantité négligeable l'ensemble des autres forums, ce qui me parait totalement injustifié, mais ne m'empêche pas de déplorer ce qui s'y passe (au bar). 

Quant à déplacer au bar des sujets parce qu'ils me paraissent pourris, ça n'est pas ma pratique, si je devais déplacer un sujet au bar, ce serait parce qu'il y a sa place, qu'il soit ou non "léger", et encore, même pas systématiquement, puisque j'héberge même un topic qui devrait être au bar, mais qui reste dans "Applications" dans le seul but de le protéger des trolls !


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Avril 2009)

Ou ça, ou ça?


----------



## jahrom (19 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'aimerais pouvoir vous offrir un "bar fréquentable" mes lapins, vous gratifier d'un de ces excellents sujets dont j'ai le secret et qui ont beaucoup fait pour la réputation de cet établissement.
> Malheureusement, j'ai plus envie. Plus envie de me casser le cul pour des individus dont le plaisir personnel passe toujours avant celui d'autrui. Entre ceux qui ne savent pas aligner deux phrases en français courant, ceux qui se plaignent du niveau des sujets ou de l'ambiance générale mais qui ne se sortent jamais le doigt du cul, ceux qui postent des fils niais, stupides, insignifiants, débandants, les petits nouveaux sans-gêne et les grands anciens arrogants&#8230; Je peux plus.
> M'en voulez pas hein ? Je dis tout ça sans colère, sans suffisance, sans amertume. Ce forum est chiant parce que vous l'êtes. C'est pas de la méchanceté gratuite, c'est juste un constat.
> J'aurais vraiment voulu. Mais, à quatre ou cinq exceptions près, vous êtes simplement trop bêtes.
> Bien à vous.



Mon cher Doc, si l'on considère que tes fils postés dans le bar (de qualités, sois dit en passant) seraient comme donner de la confiture à des cochons, moi je dis : l'important n'est il pas de faire de la confiture ? Je veux dire, quand on aime faire de la confiture, peu importe qui la bouffe non ?

Et comme le disait notre bon vieux Albert : &#8220;La valeur d'un homme tient dans sa capacité à donner et non dans sa capacité à recevoir.&#8221;


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Avril 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Je veux dire, quand on aime faire de la confiture, peu importe qui la bouffe non ?



Et puis qui sait s'il ne trouvera pas encore quelques humains à aimer parmi les cochons


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Mon cher Doc, si l'on considère que tes fils postés dans le bar (de qualités, sois dit en passant) seraient comme donner de la confiture à des cochons, moi je dis : l'important n'est il pas de faire de la confiture ? Je veux dire, quand on aime faire de la confiture, peu importe qui la bouffe non ?


Si j'avais vraiment pensé, ne serait-ce qu'un instant, qu'en proposant tel ou tel sujet je donnais de la confiture aux cochons, je ne l'aurais pas fait.
J'ai souvent dénoncé la paresse, la bêtise, la méchanceté des honnêtes gens, l'admirable suffisance des imbéciles  authentiques vaniteux imperméables au doute et conséquemment à toute remise en question. Il a pu m'arriver d'être violent ou seulement maladroit. Mon personnage parmi vous est ainsi : hautain, désagréable. Mais, à l'exception notable de quelques sinistres individus que le vent d'une juste modération a balayés depuis, je n'ai jamais méprisé personne. Il me semble au contraire, en même temps que je vilipendais les uns et les autres, que j'ai toujours fait confiance à la créativité de chacun. Quoi qu'il en soit, c'était un autre temps qui ne me concerne plus. L'avenir doit s'établir sur le passé sans y oublier son regard.


----------



## jahrom (19 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> ...Entre ceux qui ne savent pas aligner deux phrases en français courant, ceux qui se plaignent du niveau des sujets ou de l'ambiance générale mais qui ne se sortent jamais le doigt du cul, ceux qui postent des fils niais, stupides, insignifiants, débandants, les petits nouveaux sans-gêne et les grands anciens arrogants





DocEvil a dit:


> ...je n'ai jamais méprisé personne....



Suis je le seul à trouver un paradoxe à tes propos ?
D'un coté tu dénigres une attitude générale avec des mots quasi-insultants et de l'autre tu te dédouanes de toute méprise...
Moi je m'en fout personnellement, j'attends rien des humains et j'emmerde un peu près tout le monde, mais bon si tous ceux qui peuvent faire avancer les choses baissent les bras, c'est la porte ouverte au règne des imbéciles, qui eux rappelons le, ne se reposent jamais...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Suis je le seul à trouver un paradoxe à tes propos ?
> D'un coté tu dénigres une attitude générale avec des mots quasi-insultants et de l'autre tu te dédouanes de toute méprise...


« Sans la liberté de blâmer, il n'est point d'éloge flatteur. » Je dénigre, je dénonce, j'accuse, je vitupère, je morigène C'est assez dire combien j'espère.


----------



## jahrom (19 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est assez dire combien j'espère.



C'est bien là que nos avis divergent.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Avril 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> C'est bien là que nos avis divergent.


Verge!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> divergent


_C'est beaucoup pour un seul homme&#8230;_


----------



## jahrom (19 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> _C'est beaucoup pour un seul homme_



J'en connais des gourmands


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> « Sans la liberté de blâmer, il n'est point d'éloge flatteur. » Je dénigre, je dénonce, j'accuse, je vitupère, je morigène&#8230; C'est assez dire combien j'espère.



Pi-rouettteeuuu, ca-cahuèèèttteuuuu 

Moi &#8211; parce que j'imagine que personne ne peut tenir plus longtemps sans connaître enfin le fond de ma pensée &#8211; universelle, il va de soi &#8211; il fut un temps où je sur-réagissais pour faire se poser des questions aux gens. J'avais de bons résultats, et je pense même avoir réussi quelques magnifiques transformations.
Aujourd'hui, je continue. Mais sans plus aucun espoir de changer qui que ce soit. Il est des charbons dont Superman ne tirera jamais aucun diamant&#8230; Et là, on attaque clairement le fond du boyau.

Vivement le coup de grisou 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h57 ----------




DocEvil a dit:


> _C'est beaucoup pour un seul homme&#8230;_


Oui, mais son slip lui allait comme une paire de gants paraît-il&#8230;


----------



## Nobody (19 Avril 2009)

[mode auto-satisfaction]Comme quoi je raconte pas que des conneries, hein?[/mode auto-satisfaction]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Pi-rouettteeuuu, ca-cahuèèèttteuuuu


Je n'en prends pas ombrage. Je me dis juste que c'est difficile de discuter quand on part du principe que son interlocuteur est insincère.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Mais il n'est pas besoin d'en prendre ombrage&#8230; Et si je te croyais insincère, je ne discuterais pas non plus


----------



## tirhum (19 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je n'en prends pas ombrage. Je me dis juste que c'est difficile de discuter quand on part du principe que son interlocuteur est insincère.





BackCat a dit:


> Mais il n'est pas besoin d'en prendre ombrage Et si je te croyais insincère, je ne discuterais pas non plus


Tsss...
Vont s'faire des poutous, bientôt !...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Quand je suis arrivé au bar, y régnait une sorte de congrégation des petits producteurs de contenu qui semblaient avoir à coeur de proposer à peu près à la hauteur de ce qu'ils prenaient.*

Et le bar était un joyeux bordel.

Et puis, par vagues, sont arrivés les consommateurs, les clients roi, ceux qui attendent d'être servis du seul fait d'être là et pensent qu'ils sont chez eux parce qu'il y a écrit "Bienvenue" sur la porte.
Ceux-là ne proposaient rien d'autre qu'eux-même - des eux-mêmes clonés, répliqués, des miroirs de la banalité et il aurait fallu y dire à chacun qu'il y était le plus beau, le plus intéressant...

Le bar est resté bordélique, mais beaucoup moins joyeux.

Ecrasés sous le nombre, les petits producteurs sont partis ou se sont repliés sur eux-même, à servir du "couleur locale" au gringo de passage, tournant en rond dans leurs recettes traditionnelles, usés et amers, avec leurs stocks sur les bras, leur production soudain boudée par la masse - qu'est-ce que c'est que ça ? Je ne m'y reconnais pas !

Même le bordel finira par foutre le camps.
Ne restera que Madame Michu superstar - tous pareils, tous sympas, tolérants et pondérés, tous avec un truc à dire, le même que le voisin mais c'est moi le premier qui l'ai dit, lol mdr - la joie de recevoir mais avec la frustration de ne pas recevoir assez en lieu et place du plaisir d'offrir.

L'armée des clones.

C'était mon avis du dimanche soir.
Et sans doute qu'on s'en branle un peu, ça n'est qu'un forum de discut' et je ne suis pas sociologue.
Mais merde.





* Et parfois ils proposaient n'importe quoi, c'était artisanal, la qualité ne suivait pas forcément...
Mais, au moins, ils essayaient.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Voilà ce que je voulais dire  Mais en mieux, ou du moins, en tout cas, reformulé parce que je l'ai déjà dit 100 fois. Je l'avais prédit, même 


Enfin bref, on s'en fout.


Comme je le disais, on n'a aucune raison ni motivation à faire autrement que ce qu'on fait actuellement. Par vagues. Marées sujettes à la variation de nos dés&#339;uvrements, ennuis, gênes ou parfois bonnes surprises, puisqu'on n'attend plus rien 

C'est comme ça 

Et quand on sera poussés dehors par le politiquement correct lisse (mais il me semble que ça ne devrait pas arriver, l'info me vient "d'en haut" ) ou tous partis par dégoût encore plus profond, le bar pourra *ENFIN* fusionner avec Switch/conseils d'achat. La boucle sera bouclée&#8230;


Navrant.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> je l'ai déjà dit 100 fois. Je l'avais prédit, même


C'est vrai, tu l'as dit 100 fois : le déferlement des switchers, la médiocrité grandissante des sujets, la fuite des cerveaux D) etc.

Tu ne leur as pas beaucoup laissé le bénéfice du doute aux petits nouveaux

Les temps changent, les forums techniques ont largement évolués pour mieux répondre aux nouvelles attentes, pourquoi le Bar aurait-il dû rester le même ?

Après tout, je suis peut-être juste trop vieux pour ces conneries.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est vrai, tu l'as dit 100 fois : le déferlement des switchers, la médiocrité grandissante des sujets, la fuite des cerveaux D) etc.
> 
> Tu ne leur as pas beaucoup laissé le bénéfice du doute aux petits nouveaux
> 
> ...


Mais non t'es pas trop vieux 

Tu t'es juste porté ailleurs. Moi j'ai encore des copains ici dont les écrits m'amusent. Ceux dont on a parlé plus haut. Ils ne seraient pas là, je n'y serais plus non plus. Pour ce qui est de l'évolution des forums techniques ils évoluent certainement. Comme les thèmes qu'ils traitent. Le bar traite d'un sujet qui n'évolue pas : le désuvrement. Par contre, on ne fait pas tous la même chose de ses temps chômés D'aucuns cré(ai)ent, d'autres racontent qu'ils éprouvent de l'affection pour des ordinateurs ou prennent le bar pour une annexe de twitter , et d'autres ricanent bêtement entre eux des méchancetés qu'ils font La qualité du bar dépend des personnes qui le fréquentent. Et moi non plus, je ne sers plus de Margaux à des personnes qui ont le palais en carton. Qu'ils aillent se faire empaler sur l'autel des lieux qu'ils ont souillés avec les témoignages insipides de leurs petites vies mièvres et transparentes 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h32 ----------


Oh et puis merde on pourrait en parler des heures et ça ne serait quand même qu'une énième redite, lassante même à l'écriture.

En conclusion, en tout cas, ça fait plaisir de te revoir un peu  Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> En conclusion, en tout cas, ça fait plaisir de te revoir un peu  Merci.


Ne deviens pas sentimental, tu casses le mythe. 


P.S. : À moi aussi ça fait plaisir.


----------



## jahrom (19 Avril 2009)

C'est mignon tout ça. 
Ca nous fait donc déjà deux verges.
Plus que huit.


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> O
> Mackie est sûr que c'est lui aussi et te prépare un album photos de ses vacances intitulé _"Lé plu bô chiote dedans les avion du monde entié"_ pour te remercier.



tu connais pas le site "baignade interdite ?"


----------



## Bassman (20 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Argument habituel et, de mon point de vue, irrecevable : le Bar n'est évidemment pas le forum le plus représentatif ni le plus important. Doit-il pour autant servir de poubelle aux modérateurs des forums techniques gênés par un sujet trop léger ?



Attend pourquoi tu crois que c'est les modo les moins bien notés qui officient au bar ? 

Ceci dit, Vendredi, j'étais à une petite soirée ou une poignée de macgéens (et géennes) devenu ami se retrouvaient. Très peu dans le lot seraient qualifié de gros pilier actuel (non j'ai pas grossi, c'est mon jean qui me boudine), vous voyez le genre ?

Et ben on se remémorait quelques "grands"* moments ou simplement souvenirs en se disant que finalement, ce genre de topic nous manquait. Mais, moi le premier, j'ai pas envie de réfléchir à comment m'amuser avec les copains (virtuels ou bien réels) pour voir ces espaces souillés par des sans gènes (ou trop : 3 par grappe), des irrespectueux des fils les plus "intimes" et des consommateurs vampirique.

Les derniers essais m'ont conforté dans cette idée. Du coup, je n'utilise plus que le bar pour garder contact avec ceux que j'ai envie. Même si c'est un contact qui ne tiens qu'à un fil, au moi il existe ici.

* selon nous, il va de soit.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2009)

Je crois que le fond du problème tient essentiellement à ce que le bar, de "petit bistrot de quartier" qu'il était naguère, s'est depuis transformé en "drug-store géant" du fait de l'afflux de nouveaux membres de ces dernières années, forcément, c'est moins convivial, on ne peut plus espérer retrouver à 500 ou 1000, l'ambiance qui régnait lorsqu'il n'y avait que 40 ou 50 "clients". On est passé de l'artisanat à l'ère industrielle, avec tout ce qu'elle implique en matière de perte de qualité et d'augmentation du consumérisme !

La question qui se pose est "y a-t-il une solution ?" (en dehors de recréer des espaces protégés fermés au tout venant, où il n'est possible de pénétrer que par cooptation) ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La question qui se pose est "y a-t-il une solution ?" (en dehors de recréer des espaces protégés fermés au tout venant, où il n'est possible de pénétrer que par cooptation) ?



Oui.
Le meurtre de masse.










'tain, Gisèle va me détester.
hé hé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Oui.
> Le meurtre de masse.
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, qui choisit ceux qui y passent et ceux qui restent (non, pas toi !) ? 



EDIT : On me souffle dans l'oreillette que ça ne va pas le faire, les annonceurs s'y opposent :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> JLa question qui se pose est "y a-t-il une solution ?" (en dehors de recréer des espaces protégés fermés au tout venant, où il n'est possible de pénétrer que par cooptation) ?


C'est ce à quoi je pensais en lisant les posts de BackCat et DocEvil.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> EDIT : On me souffle dans l'oreillette que ça ne va pas le faire, les annonceurs s'y opposent :rateau:



C'est dommage, je pensais à Onc' Patoch dans le rôle du sélectionneur, ça aurait pu être drôle.
La pub tue tout, la créativité comme la psychopathie appliquée.
C'est bien triste.


----------



## rizoto (20 Avril 2009)

Cela existe déjà non? La cave, et le groupe de la horde "canal habituel"


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2009)

Bon c'est bien, on est en train d'approcher les 100 MégaWatts. Encore un petit effort et on pourra vendre de l'électricité à EDF.
Continuez!


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Cela existe déjà non? La cave, et le groupe de la horde "canal habituel"



Qu'est-ce que tu ne comprend pas dans "en dehors de " ? :mouais:


----------



## rizoto (20 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que tu ne comprend pas dans "en dehors de &#8230;" ? :mouais:



Tu proposais de créer des espaces réservés, puis tu t'es repris en expliquant que les annonceurs s'y opposerait.

Ces annonceurs s'opposerait a une fonctionnalité déjà existante?


----------



## jugnin (20 Avril 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Oui.
> Le meurtre de masse.



J'aurais réactivé la cellule armée du FLB* avec plaisir, mais je crains que les arrestations du week-end aient sérieusement entamé nos capacités opérationnelles (heureusement, j'avais gardé ma cagoule). Dans l'attente de meilleurs auspices, nous prenons le maquis.

*Front de Libération du Bar


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Tu proposais de créer des espaces réservés, puis tu t'es repris en expliquant que les annonceurs s'y opposerait.



 Tu as vu ça où ? je n'ai jamais proposé ça, je sais que ça existe déjà, si j'ai mis "en dehors de", c'est que je voulais savoir s'il y avait une autre solution.

Quant aux annonceurs, rien à voir, c'était une plaisanterie sur la proposition de Ponk de se livrer à un massacre de masse !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quant aux annonceurs, rien à voir, c'était une plaisanterie sur la proposition de Ponk de se livrer à un massacre de masse !



Oui.
Mais je ne saisis pas bien : quels annonceurs s'y opposeraient ? Et sur quels arguments ?
Sois précis, veux-tu, le sujet est d'importance !


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Oui.
> Mais je ne saisis pas bien : quels annonceurs s'y opposeraient ? Et sur quels arguments ?
> Sois précis, veux-tu, le sujet est d'importance !



Tous les annonceurs, et sur l'argument "si vous supprimez les membres, nous on supprime les budgets pub"


----------



## jahrom (20 Avril 2009)

Bah alors, on fait dans la mélancolie et dans la nostalgie. 

On croirait entendre mon père qui ne jure que par les années soixante et le bon vieux temps des yéyés. "ça c'était de la musique !" 

Il faut vivre avec son temps les gars. Ce qui me fait le plus flipper, c'est que ce sont ces petits cons qui vont payer nos retraites, et la c'est moins drôle...

Et puis moi perso si je viens moins au bar c'est pas cause des p'tiots branleurs qui nous agressent à coup de mdr megalol, mais tout simplement parce que j'ai moins le temps. 
Travailler plus pour gagner plus. C'est pas le tout mais ça prend du temps de virer les gens


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Avril 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Oui.
> Mais je ne saisis pas bien : quels annonceurs s'y opposeraient ? Et sur quels arguments ?
> Sois précis, veux-tu, le sujet est d'importance !



EDF ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La question qui se pose est "y a-t-il une solution ?" (en dehors de recréer des espaces protégés fermés au tout venant, où il n'est possible de pénétrer que par cooptation) ?



Là, tu t'attaques au prochain mythe de recherche perpétuelle

Après la quête du Graal
Celle de la toison d'or
Après la recherche de la transformation de plomb en or

La recherche du moyen de transformer les cons en personnes intéressantes.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Il faut vivre avec son temps les gars. Ce qui me fait le plus flipper, c'est que ce sont ces petits cons qui vont payer nos retraites, et la c'est moins drôle...



Salut. Tu veux une chupachups© dans le ionf' ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Là, tu t'attaques au prochain mythe de recherche perpétuelle&#8230;
> 
> &#8230;
> 
> La recherche du moyen de transformer les cons en personnes intéressantes.



Oh non, ce moyen là, il y a longtemps que je l'ai trouvé, du moins pour certains d'entre eux, hein, ça ne marche pas avec tous, c'est vrai, mais surtout, ça ne peut pas s'appliquer ici, vu que ça consiste précisément à les isoler de la masse, ceux qui ne sont cons que par mouton-de-panurgisme redeviennent alors généralement normaux, mais là, on en revient au concept de la horde !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Vu de ton expérience, c'est difficile de voir ce que d'autres ont fait en la matière&#8230;
J'ai cru avoir trouvé aussi. Mais quand le con "déconnable" représentait 25% de la proportion des cons présents c'était jouable.
Aujourd'hui, la proportion est infime. Si tu veux continuer la recherche par amour de la quête en soi, je te conseille de te reconvertir en chercheur d'or au Klondike et ainsi tu augmenteras de façon exponentielle la probabilité de trouver des pièces uniques et majeures.

Moi, à la base, c'est pas la recherche que j'aime. C'est les gens. Rechercher, c'est ce qu'on fait quand on veut plus que tout montrer aux gens qu'on sait des choses qu'ils ne savent pas. Et ça, je m'en branle d'une force peu commune. Moi, mon carburant, c'est les gens beaux de l'intérieur car dans un plaisir égoïste inouï je les vole. Je m'en fais des amis, et je ne les rends plus. Je ne partage pas. Et je ne cherche pas à systématiquement apprendre quelque chose aux autres. Ou ils sont intelligents au fond, et ils n'ont pas vraiment besoin de moi  ou ils ne le sont pas, et il n'y a rien à faire. Ça ne s'attrape pas, c'est une dotation. L'intelligence, ce n'est pas la culture ou l'éducation.

Bref.

Jp ? On en est où là, niveau puissance ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2009)

Oui, mais toi, tu es "entier", sûr de toi et de tes convictions, je l'ai été aussi, mais depuis, ça m'a passé, j'ai été pris de doute, et dans le doute, je préfère lâcher quelques concessions, juste au cas où je ne serais pas aussi "pas con" que je ne l'imagine. Comme toi, je me suis fait des amis ici, et il y en a d'autres dont je me dis que s'en faire des amis serait chouette, si l'occasion s'en présente, j'essaierais, mais il y en a plein dont je me dis que l'image qu'ils donnent ici n'est peut-être pas le reflet de la réalité de leur personnalité, et qu'après tout, qui suis-je pour porter des jugements définitifs ?

et puis, l'âge venant, je me sens moins "brillant", donc, je mets de l'eau dans mon vin, et me dis que ceux que je supporte doivent aussi me supporter, ce qui vaut bien un peu de considération.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais toi, tu es "entier"



Au nom de tous les manchots, de la tête comme des bras, qui postent au bar, je proteste contre de tels jugements de valeur !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais toi, tu es "entier", sûr de toi et de tes convictions, je l'ai été aussi, mais depuis, ça m'a passé, j'ai été pris de doute, et dans le doute, je préfère lâcher quelques concessions, juste au cas où je ne serais pas aussi "pas con" que je ne l'imagine. Comme toi, je me suis fait des amis ici, et il y en a d'autres dont je me dis que s'en faire des amis serait chouette, si l'occasion s'en présente, j'essaierais, mais il y en a plein dont je me dis que l'image qu'ils donnent ici n'est peut-être pas le reflet de la réalité de leur personnalité, et qu'après tout, qui suis-je pour porter des jugements définitifs ?
> 
> et puis, l'âge venant, je me sens moins "brillant", donc, je mets de l'eau dans mon vin, et me dis que ceux que je supporte doivent aussi me supporter, ce qui vaut bien un peu de considération.


Tout à fait. C'est un mode de pensée respectable mais qui comporte aussi ses paradoxes et contradictions dans ta pratique quotidienne. Comme le mien. L'important, et c'est là où on ne se rejoint pas forcément, c'est bien les convictions.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Avril 2009)

Quelle mélancolie sur ces dernières pages.
Je sais, je vous ai manqué.
C'est bon, je suis là, tout va bien :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (20 Avril 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Salut. Tu veux une chupachups© dans le ionf' ?




Rassures toi. Avant aussi j'étais un petit con. Maintenant je suis un grand con. Et Pascal77 un vieux con. La roue tourne. Ton heure viendra


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Moi, à la base, c'est pas la recherche que j'aime. C'est les gens. Rechercher, c'est ce qu'on fait quand on veut plus que tout montrer aux gens qu'on sait des choses qu'ils ne savent pas. Et ça, je m'en branle d'une force peu commune. Moi, mon carburant, c'est les gens beaux de l'intérieur car dans un plaisir égoïste inouï je les vole. Je m'en fais des amis, et je ne les rends plus. Je ne partage pas. Et je ne cherche pas à systématiquement apprendre quelque chose aux autres.



  
Là je dis respect...

Vivement juillet que l'on discute de tout ça de vive voix...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Je suis pressé comme je l'ai été rarement. Et pas seulement parce que je sais que la Corse est un endroit magnifique.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quelle mélancolie sur ces dernières pages.
> Je sais, je vous ai manqué.
> C'est bon, je suis là, tout va bien :rateau:


Et maintenant, tombe le futal. :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et maintenant, tombe le futal. :love:


J'en étais sûr.
Mais je ne pensais pas que ça viendrait de Toi.
Quoique...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Je suis pressé comme je l'ai été rarement. Et pas seulement parce que je sais que la Corse est un endroit magnifique.



Mouaiii, enfin, évite quand même les figatellis crus hein !  :sick: (par contre le Whisky Corse (oui, je sais !), tu peux y aller)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Avril 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Mouaiii, enfin, évite quand même les figatellis crus hein !  :sick: (par contre le Whisky Corse (oui, je sais !), tu peux y aller)



Et toi, quand est-ce que tu ramènes ta grande gueule, qu'on rigole ?...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

En fait, l'été chez Patoch', c'est camps scout.


----------



## Bassman (20 Avril 2009)

Nan, l'été (et p'tet bien d'autres moments) c'est apéro en face du Golfe, la petite brise marine pour rafraîchir, et la douce voix de ce bon Patoch devisant d'un sujet avec toi.

Ca aussi, c'est une joie de recevoir


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et toi, quand est-ce que tu ramènes ta grande gueule, qu'on rigole ?...



Je reste dans l'attente de la livraison d'un foie neuf... c'est un peu comme pour l'ascension de l'Everest, avec des Schlapettes© fatiguées, c'est prendre beaucoup de risque... :rateau:  

Mais mon heure viendra... (besoin d'encore... disons 5 ans de négociations pour pouvoir fouler l'ile de bôthé sans ma smala  )...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Dis donc toi&#8230; tu m'as confirmé que tu venais, c'est bien mais on avait prévu de boire une mousse le 29, ça sera jouable ou pas ?


----------



## NED (20 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Joie de recevoir&#8230;
> 
> Ned m'avait offert un splendide dessin pour un tatoo (dans ce fil), et j'ai l'extrême plaisir de l'avoir fait réaliser ce matin même par un autre gars aussi talentueux que le jedi breton et lui aussi du 9ème concept (Jey - http://www.jeykill.com ).
> 
> ...


He bien chui bien content !
Encore un beau dessin du nedouille sur la peau d'un ami pour la vie  :love:
Si c'est pas de l'amour en barre ça 
gros bisoux mon Bassou et cet été tu vas grave flamber on the beatch. The power is graved on you now !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Et moi ? Et moi ? Cet été aussi ?


----------



## Bassman (20 Avril 2009)

Ah !  Et voilà ! Faut encore qui me copite lui  



:love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Clair. T'en as 3, il m'en manque donc 1.
Ça ne peut pas se passer comme ça !


----------



## Bassman (20 Avril 2009)

JSTK avait raison, tu fais toujours pareil 


JeSuisTroKon


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Clair. T'en as 3, il m'en manque donc 1.
> Ça ne peut pas se passer comme ça !



Quand les poils de son mollet auront repoussé vous serez de nouveau à égalité


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Ah mais dis donc&#8230; vous êtes intimes au point que tu connaisses ce détail de sa pilosité ?


----------



## Bassman (20 Avril 2009)

Tu parles, elle sait même pas que je dors avec mes lunettes


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Ah oui tiens bordel !
Je savais bien que j'avais un truc à retrouver !!!


----------



## Bassman (20 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah oui tiens bordel !
> Je savais bien que j'avais un truc à retrouver !!!



Euh Non BackCat, tu fais pas ça ! 

Tu vas avoir des gros problèmes


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Alors&#8230;


&#8230;

&#8230;

Non&#8230;



C'est pas là&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Avril 2009)

Y'aurait du dossier?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Dis donc toi tu m'as confirmé que tu venais, c'est bien mais on avait prévu de boire une mousse le 29, ça sera jouable ou pas ?



Ouaip, ça doit pouvoir se faire, le 29 donc... je te tel en étant sur place


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah mais dis donc vous êtes intimes au point que tu connaisses ce détail de sa pilosité ?



Disons plutôt que je sais reconnaître un mollet rasé quand j'en vois un


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Rodgeure. Je bloque.
C'est con que t'es pas dispo avant, parce que je bosse pas cette semaine là, et je suis célibataire jusqu'au 29 en soirée&#8230; Mais bon. Faut être "équipé" niveau tuyauterie aussi. Les derniers qui ont passé une soirée avec moi en ville, y voulaient tous rentrer à 4h du mat et ils voyaient des picatchous partout. Alors imagine plusieurs soirées&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (20 Avril 2009)

Certains ont même passé la nuit avec _Ronflex_, c'est peu dire  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Avec teo on a même essayé les bouchons. Il passe à travers di-donc !


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Avril 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Avec teo on a même essayé les bouchons. Il passe à travers di-donc !


Essaye de les mettre dans les oreilles. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Essaye de les mettre dans les oreilles. :rateau:



Oups, je m'a trompé. 

N'empêche que... quand ça gonfle, t'es tout chose.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> N'empêche que... quand ça gonfle, t'es tout chose.


C'est chouette hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Même pas que ça m'étonne.


----------



## NED (23 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Et moi ? Et moi ? Cet été aussi ?



Je suis un peu au taquet en ce moment mon raton.
Si je pars au Brésil debut mai comme prévu, j'aurais du temps a tuer dans l'avion.
En tous cas le plan de ton bras est sur mon bureau et le dragon viendra dès que possible.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Avril 2009)

NED a dit:


> Je suis un peu au taquet en ce moment mon raton.
> Si je pars au Brésil debut mai comme prévu, j'aurais du temps a tuer dans l'avion.
> En tous cas le plan de ton bras est sur mon bureau et le dragon viendra dès que possible.



Pour un petit papillon à mettre sur l'épaule, ça donnerait quoi en terme de tarif?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour un petit papillon à mettre sur l'épaule, ça donnerait quoi en terme de tarif?


Dans quelques temps, les piliers ne ressembleront plus à des loups mais à des moutons&#8230;


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour un petit papillon à mettre sur l'épaule, ça donnerait quoi en terme de tarif?


Et pour la teub en motif camouflage?


----------



## Bassman (23 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour un petit papillon à mettre sur l'épaule, ça donnerait quoi en terme de tarif?



Ca je peux te dire d'avance que c'est pas Jey qui te le fera 



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et pour la teub en motif camouflage?



Voila une idée qui est intéressante


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ca je peux te dire d'avance que c'est pas Jey qui te le fera



J'imagine.
Mais c'est symbolique... Je tiens au papillon.


----------



## NED (23 Avril 2009)

Désolé Fab, les papillons c'est pas mon rayon, je sais pas dessiner ces bestioles là...:mouais:


----------



## Bassman (23 Avril 2009)

Pour Bobby, tu penses pouvoir faire quelque chose en revanche Ned ?


----------



## NED (23 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Pour Bobby, tu penses pouvoir faire quelque chose en revanche Ned ?


Le motif camouflage tu le trouves partout, pas besoin d'être artiste...
Par contre pour trouver le tatoueur qui va lui faire le Zgeg, je lui souhaite bien du courage :rateau:

Même si c'est que de la gueule.
Hein que de la gueule Bobby? Comme d'had quoi....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Avril 2009)

Comme d'haaaaab.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

NED a dit:


> Désolé Fab, les papillons c'est pas mon rayon, je sais pas dessiner ces bestioles là...:mouais:


 
Moi non plus.
Comme quoi, on est finalement assez proches graphiquement parlant, tous les deux.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Avril 2009)

NED a dit:


> Même si c'est que de la gueule.
> Hein que de la gueule Bobby? Comme d'had quoi....



C'est surtout qu'en réalité il a pas besoin d'un motif camouflage si tu vois ce que veux dire


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est surtout qu'en réalité il a pas besoin d'un motif camouflage si tu vois ce que veux dire



C'est vrai qu'avec sa safreine, il se fait déjà tellement peu remarqué.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et pour la teub en motif camouflage?


A quoi bon vouloir camoufler ce qu'on a déjà du mal à distinguer ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> A quoi bon vouloir camoufler ce qu'on a déjà du mal à distinguer ?



C'est petit ça! ... Tout petit petit...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

Euh oui&#8230;

C'est tout à fait ça que je voulais dire


----------



## jpmiss (23 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Euh oui
> 
> C'est tout à fait ça que je voulais dire



Moi aussi!


----------



## Bassman (23 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi aussi!


On en apprend des choses sur bobby et jp aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2009)

En fait, les ancêtres du blork se reproduisaient par scissiparité, mais du fait qu'à la fin du 19ème siècle, Sissi, devenue impératrice, ne prenait plus le thé à Paris, ils ont du changer leur fusil tire-boulette d'épaule, et avoir recours à la reproduction sexuée. À cette fin, les blork ayant évolués en mâles firent muter la plus petite de leurs pustules, tandis que ceux ayant évolués en femelles se contentaient d'intervertir le sens d'une des leurs (qui poussait donc à l'intérieur au lieu de l'extérieur, qui s'invaginait donc).

Cette évolution se fit selon le régime d'économie maximale pour les mâles, inutile d'arborer un pénis énorme, puisque de toute façon, les femelles choisissaient toujours le mâle ayant la plus grosse Safrane (jantes alu), et non le plus gros sexe.

Ceci explique pourquoi les femelles blork doivent se munir d'une loupe binocculaire pour tailler une pipe à leurs mâles.


----------



## Amok (23 Avril 2009)

Eh ben, c'est la fête chez P77 aujourd'hui !


----------



## jpmiss (23 Avril 2009)

Je crois qu'on est en train de le perdre


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2009)

Vous plaignez pas, je vous ai épargné le chapitre sur l'importance du robinet mitigeur dans la parade amoureuse du blork


----------



## Amok (23 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je crois qu'on est en train de le perdre



Ca fait très longtemps que nous l'avons perdu : mais il est encore debout ! 

C'est horrible : je vois mes camarades tomber comme à Verdun, fauchés par les balles nioubesques perdues (ces ânes là tirent comme des brèles). P77, Bassman qui se fait tatouer un sexe camoufflé sur l'épaule, Chat dans l'dos qui achète un Canon, Nephou qui quitte tout et entre dans les ordres. La liste est longue.

Il faut décider d'une date, qui tous les ans sera celle des "modos tombés au combat". Mackie déposera une gerbe.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2009)

Et qui viendra nettoyer derrière ? :hein:


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Avril 2009)

Pfff!

Me manquer de respect comme ça.
A moi qui suis si gentil.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Avril 2009)

NED a dit:


> Désolé Fab, les papillons c'est pas mon rayon, je sais pas dessiner ces bestioles là...:mouais:



:sick:

Je trouve persooooooooooone pour me faire un joli papilloooooooooooooooooooon....

Snif


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> :sick:
> 
> Je trouve persooooooooooone pour me faire un joli papilloooooooooooooooooooon....
> 
> Snif


Viens petit, je vais te faire l'abeille butineuse


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Viens petit, je vais te faire l'abeille butineuse



Mais enfin!


----------



## Bassman (24 Avril 2009)

Planquez vos pistils !!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> :sick:
> 
> Je trouve persooooooooooone pour me faire un joli papilloooooooooooooooooooon....
> 
> Snif


 
C'est le second effet papillon.
Pistil cette fois ne pas en faire une chanson.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2009)

Mieux vaut de méfier quand il est comme ça, tout miel, parce que butiner, il en connaît un rayon, ça n'est pas la politique de l'autre ruche qui l'arrêtera !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais enfin!


Serais-tu un homme en détresse ?


----------



## NED (24 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> :sick:
> 
> Je trouve persooooooooooone pour me faire un joli papilloooooooooooooooooooon....
> 
> Snif



Heu sinon sans dec, le papillon c'est oldschool niveau tatoo, ca se fait pu ça, ou alors dans le cantal quoi.... Tu vas voir ton paillon va vite te lasser dans 10 ans. Je te conseille de penser à autre chose. c'est pas une boucle d'oreille que tu vas faire, pas un bijou interchangeable vois tu?
Moi jte dis ça...par experience, pour ton bien hein.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Avril 2009)

NED a dit:


> Heu sinon sans dec, le papillon c'est oldschool niveau tatoo, ca se fait pu ça, ou alors dans le cantal quoi.... Tu vas voir ton paillon va vite te lasser dans 10 ans. Je te conseille de penser à autre chose. c'est pas une boucle d'oreille que tu vas faire, pas un bijou interchangeable vois tu?
> Moi jte dis ça...par experience, pour ton bien hein.



Je sais, mais j'y tiens.
Je cherche justement quelqu'un susceptible de sortir le papillon du Old School en stylisant à fond la bestiole, en sortant du papillon classique. Je cherche vraiment un truc nouveau, sobre et joli.


----------



## Bassman (24 Avril 2009)

Et une caravane ? Ca te plairait pas une caravane en tatoo ? Parce que Ned il sait faire la caravane


----------



## NED (24 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je sais, mais j'y tiens.
> Je cherche justement quelqu'un susceptible de sortir le papillon du Old School en stylisant à fond la bestiole, en sortant du papillon classique. Je cherche vraiment un truc nouveau, sobre et joli.



Tapes "papillon tribal" dans google images. Tu vas voir y'a des grosses daubes mais de temps en temps y'a des idées sympathiques qui peuvent t'orienter. En tous cas je te conseille une version abstraite de la bestiole. tapes pas dans le réaliste. 
Il faut voir ce que tu entends pas par "papillon". Ca peut être aussi un beau motif avec une symétrie horizontale, on appelle ca butterMirrorfly dans le jargon tatouage.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Avril 2009)

NED a dit:


> En tous cas je te conseille une version abstraite de la bestiole. tapes pas dans le réaliste.
> Il faut voir ce que tu entends pas par "papillon". Ca peut être aussi un beau motif avec une symétrie horizontale, on appelle ca butterMirrorfly dans le jargon tatouage.



Voila.
C'est ce genre de choses ce que je veux


----------



## NED (24 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Et une caravane ? Ca te plairait pas une caravane en tatoo ? Parce que Ned il sait faire la caravane



Ptin je risquais ma vie là !
C'était ça ou je finissait cul-de-jatte. Véridique.:affraid:
Madré de dios quelle histoire.

Des anecdotes tatoo ephémère avec Desperados, je pourrais ecrire un bouquin avec...


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Avril 2009)

NED a dit:


> Heu sinon sans dec, le papillon c'est oldschool niveau tatoo, ca se fait pu ça, ou alors dans le cantal quoi....



Et qu'est-ce qui a qui ne va pas, avec le Cantal ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et qu'est-ce qui a qui ne va pas, avec le Cantal ?


 
Laisse, ils n'aiment pas le fromage sur ce site !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Avril 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Laisse, ils n'aiment pas le fromage sur ce site !



ben en même temps, un papillon qui sent le fromage ! :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2009)




----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


>



L'est joli, celui là, mais je subodore qu'il recelle quelques effets difficilement reproductibles en tatouage


----------



## Bassman (24 Avril 2009)

NED a dit:


> Ptin je risquais ma vie là !
> C'était ça ou je finissait cul-de-jatte. Véridique.:affraid:
> Madré de dios quelle histoire.
> 
> Des anecdotes tatoo ephémère avec Desperados, je pourrais ecrire un bouquin avec...



C'est pourtant pas ce que tu disais l'autre WE. Tu avais pris beaucoup de plaisir à lui tatouer une caravane à ce charmant rom'


----------



## ben206stras (24 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'est joli, celui là, mais je subodore qu'il recelle quelques effets difficilement reproductibles en tatouage


Il suffit de faire des incrustations...


----------



## jugnin (24 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


>



Nan mais là, autant se faire tatouer mamyblue directement sur l'épaule.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Avril 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ben en même temps, un papillon qui sent le fromage ! :mouais:



Fromage ou pas, Cantal Goya, c'est nase.

Ma blague aussi. 

Au revoir.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Nan mais là, autant se faire tatouer mamyblue directement sur l'épaule.


 
Une sorte de BackMamy en somme.


----------



## Bassman (24 Avril 2009)

Amok, peux-tu bannir cet individu :



WebOliver a dit:


> Fromage ou pas, Cantal Goya, c'est nase.
> 
> Ma blague aussi.
> 
> Au revoir.



Merci d'avance.
Ton bassou.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Amok, peux-tu bannir cet individu :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop. 

Immunité diplomatique.


----------



## Bassman (24 Avril 2009)

Immunité mes couilles. T'as fais une blague pourrie, tu vas en baver.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Immunité mes couilles.


 
Tu les transportes dans une valise diplomatique ?
Ca ne doit pas toujours être très pratique, quand même...


En même temps, ça peut être une technique d'approche : _Bonjour madame, c'est pour la valise ! devinez ce qu'il y a dedans._


----------



## Amok (24 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Immunité mes couilles



Bassman, avec le sens de la synthèse que tout le monde connait, a parfaitement résumé la situation. Face à la puissance de feu violette, également nommée _F.P. - fulguro purple_, l'immunité n'est que fétu de paille un jour de tempête.

Vous n'êtes que marionnettes au creux de ma paume. Un claquement de mains et vos pseudos sont broyés comme un hérisson sur l'autoroute : masses informes bleues et vertes dans un jus nauséabond. Je suis le destructeur, le noir nuage d'orage, la force des océans. Les jours d'ennui, je surfe sur les plaques tectoniques.

Sur mon bureau, dans un attaché case de métal sombre blindé, un powerbook est en permanence connecté au logiciel de modération. Priez pour qu'un jour il ne soit pas nécessaire de rentrer les deux codes, d'insérer les deux clés de titane puis, après avoir ouvert la valise, de cliquer sur le bouton aqua rouge qui palpite doucement sur l'écran...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Avril 2009)

Ah oui oui, je vois bien. ça doit donner à peu près ça?  

[YOUTUBE]b0TpLBObBj4[/YOUTUBE]

Note interne: la machine est paraît-il testée en ce moment par Benjamin. Intégration prochaine au logiciel de modération (je vois d'ici Lemmy qui gigote encore).



Cela dit ça rigole pas ce truc.


----------



## Amok (24 Avril 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah oui oui, je vois bien. ça doit donner à peu près ça?



Ca donnera à peu près ca chez vous, oui. Des millions de volts qui remontent le long des cables vers les IP des membres. Ceux qui sont sur Airport verront un bel arc électrique en plus, juste avant de ne plus rien voir du tout. Quelques uns seront retrouvés crépitants sur leur siège, avec l'air étonné.




WebOliver a dit:


> Cela dit ça rigole pas ce truc.



Mon rêve : le même sur le stand du pommier !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Bassman, avec le sens de la synthèse que tout le monde connait, a parfaitement résumé la situation. Face à la puissance de feu violette, également nommée _F.P. - fulguro purple_, l'immunité n'est que fétu de paille un jour de tempête.
> 
> Vous n'êtes que marionnettes au creux de ma paume. Un claquement de mains et vos pseudos sont broyés comme un hérisson sur l'autoroute : masses informes bleues et vertes dans un jus nauséabond. Je suis le destructeur, le noir nuage d'orage, la force des océans. Les jours d'ennui, je surfe sur les plaques tectoniques.
> 
> Sur mon bureau, dans un attaché case de métal sombre blindé, un powerbook est en permanence connecté au logiciel de modération. Priez pour qu'un jour il ne soit pas nécessaire de rentrer les deux codes, d'insérer les deux clés de titane puis, après avoir ouvert la valise, de cliquer sur le bouton aqua rouge qui palpite doucement sur l'écran...



Faudrait quand même revoir les dosages de ton nouveau traitement hein Pascal...  :hosto: 


 :love:


----------



## WebOliver (24 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Mon rêve : le même sur le stand du pommier !



 "Voyez, ce Grouik et ce Lionel. Hop.

Y a plus".

:love:


----------



## Bassman (24 Avril 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> "Voyez, ce Grouik et ce Lionel. Hop.
> 
> Y a plus".
> 
> :love:



Voilà une perspective qui me plaît :love: :love:


----------



## gKatarn (24 Avril 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> "Voyez, ce Grouik et ce Lionel. Hop.
> 
> Y a plus".
> 
> :love:



C'est petit, vil et mesquin çà


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est petit, vil et mesquin çà



j'suis d'accord  , j'aurais bien envoyé le lien de ces messages aux personnes concernées mais LaTronche© s'en est déjà chargé...


----------



## gKatarn (24 Avril 2009)

Oué, EdLaTronche© , *ze * spécialiste en délation...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oué, EdLaTronche© , *ze * spécialiste en délation...



Voilà c'est ça, chacun sa spécialité, LaTronche©, c'est la délation et  iCharentaise, la déconne...


----------



## Amok (24 Avril 2009)

J'imagine bien : une pièce fermée, dont la porte donne directement sur un toboggan. Un nioub passe, le regard en coin derrière ses lunettes, un nuage acnéique remontant artistiquement du menton vers les oreilles qui ondulent sous les ventilateurs.

- Bonjour, le nioub !

Là, il regarde le badge agrafé sur mon T-shirt macg, dont les pectoraux tendent le coton comme les alyzées une voile. Il lit lentement :  A.M.O.K.
Il avale avec difficulté sa salive, baisse les yeux, fait quelques bulles irisées avec la bouche et le nez puis souffle :

- _Bonjour Monsieur_.

Je laisse dix secondes de silence pour lui permettre de reprendre ses esprits. Dans sa tête, je vois par transparence comme un tambour de machine à laver en essorage. Dix secondes, c'est assez : je ne veux pas le voir réagir comme le précédent qui, au bout de 17 secondes, a perdu les yeux sur la moquette du stand. C'était étrange : deux globes oculaires ventousés sur une paire de lunettes au sol, et le bleu, aux orbites vides, qui s'excusait d'avoir taché la fibre.

- Dis moi, ca te dirait de prendre un verre avec les modos ? Ils sont tous là, dans la pièce dont tu vois la porte. Il y a Web'O l'hélvète qui marche comme un phasme, Pascal77 qui rigole sans que l'on sache vraiment pourquoi, Bassman qui ne se sape plus qu'en short depuis qu'il s'est fait tatouer la cheville, Yvos et Foguenne qui s'auto-prennent en photo, Nephou qui prend un verre avec Grug en picorant des daphnés, Mackie le Marsupilami qui projette ses photos de toilettes d'avions, bref, tous. Et il y a des chances que Benjamin débarque sous peu. Si tu as cinq minutes, ce sera un honneur pour nous de voir un bleu de près.

Ceux qui n'ont jamais assisté à une AE ne peuvent pas comprendre : cette liste de noms colorés déclenche en général chez le nouvel inscrit (et même chez les moins nouveaux) une diarrhée instantanée de bonheur. Il va rencontrer, en vrai, il pourra le dire, le poster. Si il a 100 euros en liquide sur lui, il pourra même se prendre en photo avec l'un d'eux pour montrer à sa copine. Il ne va plus se laver les mains. Il va en rêver toutes les nuits dans les mois qui viennent. A se stade, il se met à trembler. D'un geste rassurant, je l'invite à pousser la porte.

Il fait sombre à l'intérieur. Normal, c'est le bar. Il hésite. Je l'encourage à passer avant moi. Il sourit, il est heureux : nous sommes déjà presque amis. Il lance la jambe en avant.

Ca va très vite : il glisse sur le toboggan. Puis, ca fait des crachs, des crics, des plorfs. Ca ressemble a des pneux qui éclatent, des cacahuètes dans la bouche d'un édenté, un coussin péteur, une langouste qui tombe dans l'eau bouillante.

A l'autre bout, de grands sacs pour récupérer les morceaux, qui serviront à nourrir les bannis. Rien ne se perd. Je referme la porte.

A l'extérieur, un autre bleu rôde avec timidité dans l'allée, les mains pleines de prospectus.

- Bonjour !

Il regarde le badge agrafé sur mon T-shirt macg, dont les pectoraux tendent le coton comme les alyzées une voile. Il lit lentement : A.M.O.K.
Il avale avec difficulté sa salive, baisse les yeux, fait quelques bulles irisées avec la bouche et le nez puis souffle :

- _Bonjour Monsieur_.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Avril 2009)

Du sous-développement durable quoi.


----------



## silvio (24 Avril 2009)

Moi je donne pas mon avis, puisque personne ne me le demande, mais je trouve que le Bar a de beaux restes (et nan, je parle pas de Fulguro Violet)
Toujours un plaisir de passer 
Merci pour le cadeau


----------



## jugnin (24 Avril 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Moi je donne pas mon avis, puisque personne ne me le demande, mais je trouve que le Bar a de beaux restes (et nan, je parle pas de Fulguro Violet)
> Toujours un plaisir de passer
> Merci pour le cadeau



Collabo' !


----------



## Amok (24 Avril 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Collabo' !



Bonjour le bleu ! Ca te dit de boire un verre avec les modos ?


----------



## silvio (24 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Bonjour le bleu ! Ca te dit de boire un verre avec les modos ?


Non moi, moi, Mr Violet !!
Attendez je nettoie mes lunettes : un furoncle vient d'éclater
j'ai toujours rêvé de rencontrer Bassou : vous pensez que c'est possible ?


----------



## Amok (24 Avril 2009)

silvio a dit:


> j'ai toujours rêvé de rencontrer Bassou : vous pensez que c'est possible ?



Ca dépend : tu aimes les films de gladiateurs ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Ca dépend : tu aimes les films de gladiateurs ?



Sont pas poilus les gladiateurs...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Sont pas poilus les gladiateurs...



non mais ils devaient aussi sentir mauvais...


----------



## Luc G (24 Avril 2009)

L'Amok nous a encore fait un beau texte comme on les aime (enfin, ceux qui n'ont pas pris l'habitude de ne lire que des SMS ). Je resterai sobre dans mes louanges : on n'est pas chez Drucker quand même !

J'en profiterai juste pour signaler aux nioubies que sur MacGé on ne se limite pas au noble mais, il faut bien le dire, un peu ingrat, labeur documentaire au plus près de la réalité des plists, des RAM, des bytes sans parler de la couleur des chemises des vedettes du bar. On sait aussi se laisser emporter par la fiction, que dis-je le rêve sinon même le fantasme ! :



Amok a dit:


> dont les pectoraux tendent le coton comme les alyzées une voile


----------



## Amok (24 Avril 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> On sait aussi se laisser emporter par la fiction, que dis-je le rêve sinon même le fantasme !



.....


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> .....



D'accord, il fallait lire le "pectoral".


----------



## Romuald (24 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> dont les pectoraux tendent le coton comme les alyzées une voile.



A mon humble avis, les alyzées (é-e-s), ce n'est pas le voile de coton enrobant les pectoraux qu'elles font gonfler.





Enfin pas que


----------



## tirhum (24 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> (...)
> Face à la puissance de feu violette, également nommée _F.P. - fulguro purple_, l'immunité n'est que fétu de paille un jour de tempête.
> 
> Vous n'êtes que marionnettes au creux de ma paume. Un claquement de mains et vos pseudos sont broyés comme un hérisson sur l'autoroute : masses informes bleues et vertes dans un jus nauséabond. Je suis le destructeur, le noir nuage d'orage, la force des océans. Les jours d'ennui, je surfe sur les plaques tectoniques.
> ...


Ça s'arrange pas, dis-moi !... :mouais:
Faudrait voir à respecter la prise indiquée sur tes ordonnances... :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> D'accord, il fallait lire le "pectoral".


Concernant Pascal, le pectoral se limite surtout aux pâtes médicinales et autres baumes hiémaux.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

NED a dit:


> Tapes "papillon tribal" dans google images. Tu vas voir y'a des grosses daubes mais de temps en temps y'a des idées sympathiques qui peuvent t'orienter. En tous cas je te conseille une version abstraite de la bestiole. tapes pas dans le réaliste.
> Il faut voir ce que tu entends pas par "papillon". Ca peut être aussi un beau motif avec une symétrie horizontale, on appelle ca butterMirrorfly dans le jargon tatouage.





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Voila.
> C'est ce genre de choses ce que je veux



Une copine s'est fait une tâche de rorschach sur le dos.
C'est... très laid. 

Après, si tu trouves un bon graphiste, y'a pitet moyen de sortir un truc mieux.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2009)

Il déçoit jamais lui...


----------



## NED (26 Avril 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Une copine s'est fait une tâche de rorschach sur le dos.
> C'est... très laid.


Ca m'étonnes pas, faut pas être futé pour oser ça.

Tfaçon le tatouage devrait être banni de la surface occidentale, car nos sociétés n'ont rien compris à la signification même du fait de se faire tatouer, on l'a complètement spolié, déformé et détourné de son usage primitif.
A part quelques esprits éclairés (je ne me mets même pas dans la liste tellement je suis au quart de la cheville de l'initiation tribale du marquage), personne n'a compris à quoi ca sert.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2009)

NED a dit:


> personne n'a compris à quoi ca sert.



Ben si, moi, j'ai compris, ça sert à marquer les bêtes pour savoir à qui appartient le troupeau, non ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

C'est con&#8230; pour une fois qu'un sujet sérieux avait l'air de vouloir se lancer, ça retombe.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Avril 2009)

NED a dit:


> Ca m'étonnes pas, faut pas être futé pour oser ça.
> 
> Tfaçon le tatouage devrait être banni de la surface occidentale, car nos sociétés n'ont rien compris à la signification même du fait de se faire tatouer, on l'a complètement spolié, déformé et détourné de son usage primitif.
> A part quelques esprits éclairés (je ne me mets même pas dans la liste tellement je suis au quart de la cheville de l'initiation tribale du marquage), personne n'a compris à quoi ca sert.


Tiens, tu peux développer? Juste pour voir si je suis à 100% un abruti d'occidental.


----------



## Bassman (26 Avril 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tiens, tu peux développer? Juste pour voir si je suis à 100% un abruti d'occidental.



Est-ce vraiment nécessaire ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Avril 2009)

Comme quoi, y'a pas qu'avez les nioube que la Horde est désagréable.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Avril 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Comme quoi, y'a pas qu'avez les nioube que la Horde est désagréable.



tu veux dire qu'avec la Horde© c'est "plaisir de nuire, joie de décevoir" ??


----------



## NED (26 Avril 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tiens, tu peux développer? Juste pour voir si je suis à 100% un abruti d'occidental.



Non.
:king:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

NED a dit:


> Ca m'étonnes pas, faut pas être futé pour oser ça.
> 
> Tfaçon le tatouage devrait être banni de la surface occidentale, car nos sociétés n'ont rien compris à la signification même du fait de se faire tatouer, on l'a complètement spolié, déformé et détourné de son usage primitif.
> A part quelques esprits éclairés (je ne me mets même pas dans la liste tellement je suis au quart de la cheville de l'initiation tribale du marquage), personne n'a compris à quoi ca sert.



Il me semble, et arrête moi si je me trompe, que l'essence même d'un tatouage est de se marquer (par protection, initiation ou esthétisme).  Aujourd'hui on va chez un tatoueur pour apposer sur la peau un message pictural à vie qui nous ressemble ou en tout cas, évoque une facette de notre personnalité. T'as toujours des pélos qui considère ça comme chez un perceur, pour l'aiguille, pour le geste. Pas parce qu'on est resté debout 48h sur un pillier en Papouasie. 

Le dernier tatouage de Gildas me choque plus que sa clé de Fa sur la nuque. Parce que le tribal n'est pas sa culture. C'est agréable à regarder mais ce n'est pas _lui_.
Ou alors, je n'ai rien compris. C'est juste esthétique et dans ce cas, ça ne nous appartient pas.

Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est vraiment du chouette boulot. Mieux qu'un bisounours avec i love u mum'.


----------



## Bassman (27 Avril 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Le dernier tatouage de Gildas me choque plus que sa clé de Fa sur la nuque. Parce que le tribal n'est pas sa culture. C'est agréable à regarder mais ce n'est pas _lui_.
> Ou alors, je n'ai rien compris. C'est juste esthétique et dans ce cas, ça ne nous appartient pas.
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est vraiment du chouette boulot. Mieux qu'un bisounours avec i love u mum'.



Euh&#8230;
Mon tout premier est un pur tatoo maori (réadapté par ma copine), et il n'est pas si loin de mon dernier.

Le tribal n'est peut être pas ma culture d'origine, mais j'ai toujours cherché à mieux connaître la culture tribale du pacifique sud. Par mon voyage prochainement en nouvelle zélande, par mes lectures, par la fascination que j'ai au regard de cette culture, religion, manière de vivre.
Ca ne transpire pas forcément, mais c'est présent en moi, et ça explique pleinement ces tatoos.

Et c'est bien aussi ce que je cherche (comme pour la clé de fa qui dépasse du col d'un tshirt mais pas d'une chemise), susciter les questions sans surtout apporter les réponses par le dessin.

Pourquoi un masque maori sur le bras ? pourquoi une clé de fa ? pourquoi une oeuvre tribale de Ned ? Les réponses sont volontairement plus loins que gravées sur la peau, sinon elles n'auraient pas de sens pour moi.

Ces 3 tatoos sont des pièces de mon histoire, des étapes importante de ma vie, que j'ai eu envie de garder sur moi. Une sorte de biographie s'il on veut le voir ainsi. Et le tatouage Maori est typiquement dans cet esprit, à chaque tatoo correspond une étape de la vie d'un homme (ou d'une femme).

Mais je n'ai pas forcément envie d'expliquer précisément ce que chacun contient ici. Par MP si tu veux les connaître.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

Ouep&#8230;
Parce que bon.
Le tribal est-il la culture d'origine de NED ? Pas que je sache non plus, pourtant c'est bien sa spécialité graphique, et il est reconnu mondialement pour ça, non ?
NED, je te trouve un peu dur avec le tatouage à l'occidentale. Les origines sont bien réelles.
A la base le tatouage est une marque de reconnaissance primitive. Il était forcément tribal dans son signifiant graphique, mais aussi, il était un ornement. Les premières écritures étaient des dessins sur des murs, il faut rapprocher le tatouage de cette démarche. La "bousille" tel qu'on l'appelait en France au début du XXe siècle était le tatouage qu'on faisait en prison ou dans les camps disciplinaires des bataillons d'Afrique, à la lame de rasoir et à l'encre de chine. C'était un signe d'appartenance, une écriture. Par extension sur la seconde moitié du siècle dernier, le tatouage était la marque des mauvais garçons. C'est une raison pour se tatouer. Aujourd'hui, on revient à la démarche de l'ornement. Ce n'est pas moins respectable.
Est-il mieux de se tatouer pour montrer qu'on est un voyou ou pour se donner une autre esthétique ? La question n'attend pas de réponse  Mais dans tous les cas, quand il s'agit de se modifier l'esthétique, comme d'habitude, ça devient une affaire de bon goût. Porter à vie l'&#339;uvre d'un artiste c'est aussi un engagement et il n'y a pas grand chose à comprendre là-dedans.

Vous qui n'avez pas de tatouage, ne cherchez pas à comprendre la démarche de ceux qui en ont. Et dites vous bien que quelqu'un qui n'est pas tatoué ne vous méprisera jamais. Tâchez d'être capable d'autant de respect qu'eux&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Par mon voyage prochainement en nouvelle zélande



Serait-ce les prémices de la genèse d'une nouvelle série de tophs de chiottes d'avions ? :rateau:

Ah nan, ch'suis con, c'est pas M


----------



## NED (27 Avril 2009)

Vala, j'attendais que les personnes cités répondent d'elles-même.
Je ne peux pas rentrer dans ce sujet qui m'est cher, comme cela de but en blanc.
Une partie des explications sont dans les réponses de Bass et Backy.

*Quelques précisions néanmoins afin de parachever la chose.*

Si Bassou à fait un tribal sur son mollet, et comme il l'a assez bien expliqué, ceci va bien au delà de sa signification et son appartenance graphique. Le tatouage, enfin pour moi, une partie de cette démarche, est un cheminement d'introspection bien plus complexe. Comme il l'a dit, il l'a fait pour lui, par rapport à son histoire.

Quand je suis un peu sévère en parlant de tatouage occidental, on pense que la parure primitive existe depuis longtemps en Europe et proches pays d'europe . Pas vraiment.
C'était interdit chez nous par condamnations judéo-chrétiennes: Levitique 19:28 (Ancien Testament) « Vous ne vous ferez pas d'incisions sur le corps à cause d'un mort et vous ne ferez pas dessiner des tatouages sur le corps. Je suis l'Eternel. ». Le Judaisme interdit donc toute inscription entaillée et marquée à lencre indélébile. 

L'appartenance à un groupe , une caste, rituel religieux, initiation magique, par un signe indélébile est inhérent à l'humanité. Pourquoi? 
L'homme vit en groupe, en société, et tout simplement, il marque son identité d'une emprunte plus ou moins voyante pour le montrer aux autres.

C'est juste qu'à la base ça ne vient pas de chez nous ! Les Européens ont redécouvert le tatouage lors des explorations dans le Pacifique sud avec le capitaine James Cook dans les années 1770! Ce sont ces marins, des militaires qui ont importer ça en Europe.
Ce système d'identification était aussi un moyen sûr et efficace de renseignements des fiches des forces de police sur la pègre avant l'arrivée de la photo d'identité. Les fiches de polices jusqu'au XIXe siècle comportaient la signalisation et la description de chaque tatouage qui permettait ainsi de caractériser sans erreur un individu d'anciens prisonniers ou de légionnaires.
Là ou je trouve qu'on à déformé le tatoo, c'est que dans les années 69, un fort engouement pour le tatouage est né. Et rebelotte, un phénomène de mode raz-de marée en 86. Le tatouage n'est plus alors une manière d'afficher son appartenance à un groupe, à une tribu ou à un quartier. C'est un moyen de revendiquer son originalité, de séduire, de s'embellir, de provoquer.

Beaucoup de sens prennent racine sur plusieurs plans.

Quand un guerrier Maori est couvert de signes, il raconte son histoire (cf: Bassman)
Néanmoins la multiplication de symboles SIMPLES sur son corps forment un ornement complet et au final ABSTRAIT. Esthétiquement , c'est juste sublime. Et mentalement c'est cohérent.

Chaque tiki est comme une seule lettre d'un alphabet qui va former et raconter l'histoire de cette homme (un grand pêcheur de requins, une bagarre contre un serpent, une escalade impossible le long d'un volcan, bref...). Alors on va me dire, bha ! il le montre aux autres ça?
Et bien oui en non. Oui, son corps est marqué, complètement habillé, les autres, ne sont pas aveugles, il voient ça. Et Non, on ne va pas lire tous les tikis un par un pour connaître son histoire, surtout si cela à été fait correctement, les correspondances graphiques d'ensembles de tikis ne se font pas bout à bout comme une chaîne (c'est un peu compliqué à expliquer mais pour être concret, on imagine qu'on lit des formes arrondies sur son épaule, et bien la suite ou la correspondance n'est pas forcement sur son bras ou son cou ! On traverse son corps en passant par un organe suivant sa signification, ex: le coeur si c'est une histoire d'amour, et la suite est sur la fesse!).
Idem en Afrique avec aussi la scarification et de même chez les indiens d'Amerique du nord et du sud. Les racines archéologiques les plus anciennes sont en Chine.

Moi en tant que dessinateur, ce qui m'a intéressé dans le tatoo, c'est l'histoire de la ligne. en tant que Breton, j'ai commencé par le Celtique (entrelacs et spirales). Puis en voyageant et notamment en allant en Australie au contact des aborigènes, j'ai pris une claque! Je me suis passionné pour l'écriture ancestrale et primitive. En inspectant tous les continents j'ai constaté qu'une ligne universelle pouvait exister. Pour exemple: dans les signes primitifs on peut retrouver la svatiska aussi bien en Inde qu'en Afrique ou chez les inuits. Comment se fait-il que  des symboles peuvent se retrouver sous diverses formes similaires à des milliers de kilomètres?
J'ai intégré tout ceci dans ma tête, digéré, décortiqué. Et aujourd'hui ma ligne comporte un peu de tous ces ingrédients.
J'aurais pu travailler ceci uniquement sur le papier ou la toile. Mais dans un soucis de proximité et de partage avec le public (démarche du 9ème concept), le truc le plus pertinent que nous avons trouvé est le tatouage éphémère. On touche directement les gens, on s'inspire de la forme de leurs corps, et on dessine sur eux. Y'a rien de plus kiffant.
De plus, les lignes dessinées sur la peau prennent vie. Pour une heure, un soir, une semaine... puis disparaissent avec leur secret et leur histoire. Un peu comme les mandalas tibétains en poudre ou les dessins de sable colorés des indiens.

Je ne suis jamais passé au tatouage définitif. Cependant, pour des amis proches, et uniquement dans ce cadre, je donne des motifs pour qu'ils se le fassent tatouer. c'est une rencontre humaine, une partie de mon histoire et une partie de leur histoire. c'est un partage.


----------



## Bassman (27 Avril 2009)

Merci Ned de ton explication. Riche, comme le bonhomme


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Avril 2009)

Et un code barre sur la teub, c'est bien non ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

Moui. Merci à vous trois.

edit: 4.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Avril 2009)

ça faisait longtemps qu'on avait pas palabré des heures sur un sujet qui n'en est pas un...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

Palabré&#8230;  
'faut toujours que tu te vantes


----------



## NED (30 Avril 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> ça faisait longtemps qu'on avait pas palabré des heures sur un sujet qui n'en est pas un...


C'est toi le Labre !!!
"labre", nom masculin
Sens  Poisson que l'on appelle aussi "vieille" [Zoologie].


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> ça faisait longtemps qu'on avait pas palabré des heures sur un sujet qui n'en est pas un...





BackCat a dit:


> Palabré
> 'faut toujours que tu te vantes



Organisons un pow-wow pour en discuter !


----------



## Bassman (30 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Organisons un pow-wow pour en discuter !



Dans la jungle terrible jungle le lion est mort ce souaaaaaaaaar !


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Dans la jungle terrible jungle le lion est mort ce souaaaaaaaaar !



Le pow-wow étant une spécialité des indiens des plaines d'Amérique du nord, lion et jungle vont peut-être poser un problème d'intégration, là


----------



## Bassman (30 Avril 2009)

[youtube]V9Kj2-hkQBI[/youtube]


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Avril 2009)

Quel naze ce P77.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Quel naze ce P77.



Dis donc, la pustule, t'as pas un problème de robinet (mitigeur) à finir ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2009)

Santé et bonheur à tous .


----------



## jahrom (2 Mai 2009)

Attention, tu mues gay...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Décembre 2009)

Et puisqu'un petit rappel s'avère toujours utile : 


PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon, je le fais en premier... Comme chaque année, il va bien s'en trouver un ou une pour nous ouvrir un fil du genre :
> *"Et vous, que voulez-vous pour Noël?..."
> "Je ne sais pas quoi offrir à ma douce moitié"*
> etc...
> ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Décembre 2009)

U fiadone.

:love: :love: :style:​
Et pour Ponk :


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Décembre 2009)

Pour Patoch:






Pour Bassou:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


>




Super!
Je l'avais même pas!
Si tu peux m'avoir les DVD aussi :love::love::love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Décembre 2009)




----------



## mado (14 Décembre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est pourtant pas compliqué.
> 
> L'homme moderne se rase les burnes.
> 
> ...



Attention aux ... oreilles surtout hein 




​


----------



## gKatarn (14 Décembre 2009)

Pour Mado


----------



## mado (14 Décembre 2009)

Pfff, il est pas moderne lui


----------



## kisbizz (14 Décembre 2009)

est que mado veut bien partager ?


----------



## gKatarn (14 Décembre 2009)

mado a dit:


> Pfff, il est pas moderne lui



Est-ce que la _modernité_ est indispensable ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Décembre 2009)

Joyeux Noël, mon con! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2009)

Pour mado :






Pour les mous de pvpbp :






Pour craquou :






Pour patoch :






Pour l'ecrieur :






Pour FabFab :






Pour bassou :






Pour lila :






Pour amok :






Pour jugnin :






Pour stephaaaanie :






Pour le concombre :






Pour Chang :


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Décembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Pour patoch :



Dans mes bras, cher neveu!!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Décembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Pour FabFab :



Il me connait bien le bougre 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h25 ----------

Pour Khyu


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2009)

T'as oublié la mention : échelle 1/1


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2009)

Pour PonkHead : Une rhinoplastie


----------



## JPTK (14 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Dans mes bras, cher neveu!!! :love: :love: :love:



Tain j'ai le même


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Décembre 2009)

Pour Xavier :








Pour JiPé (un nécessaire de voyages) :






Pour Alem (paix à son âme)







Pour Patoch (et merci, ducon :love: ) :







Pour Jugnin (un chouette moyen de transport pour aller draguer à Aix) :







Pour Ed (parce que sa route est longue) :








Pour Khyu :








Pour Téo :







Pour Bobby (la laguna c'est dépassé)






Pour Grug, quand ça le gratte :







Pour Sonny :







Pour l'Amok :








Pour bassou (ça lui évitera de perdre son slibard sur l'autoroute) :






Pour Florence : 






Pour Dool :






Pour Craquounette : 







Pour Stephaaaanie :








Pour Fab'Fab :






Pour Tirhum :






Pour PonkHead :






Et pour ce vieux rezba parce qu'il le valait bien :


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Pour Xavier :


Ta délicatesse n'a d'égale que ma sophistication, Darling. :love:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Décembre 2009)

Pour Bass'...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Décembre 2009)

Pour Bobby (enfin &#8230; pour que Bobby ait un truc à offrir à sa copine ) :


----------



## gKatarn (16 Décembre 2009)

Pour Jugnin


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2009)

Pour Onc' Patoch un joli dévédé:






Synopsis : Des vacances au ski tournent au cauchemar pour un groupe d'adolescents lorsqu'ils se retrouvent confrontés à une menace inimaginable : des nazis zombies sortis de la glace...

 :love:


----------



## gKatarn (16 Décembre 2009)

Cher JP, je ne voudrais pas faire le rabat-joie, mais connaissant les goûts de notre ami insulaire, il doit déjà avoir ce dvd  :love: 

Mais c'est l'intention qui compte


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Cher JP, je ne voudrais pas faire le rabat-joie, mais connaissant les goûts de notre ami insulaire, il doit déjà avoir ce dvd  :love:



Oui... :style: :style: :style:



> Mais c'est l'intention qui compte



Ah, mais je suis quand même touché... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2009)

Bon alors un petit bonus


----------



## Grug (16 Décembre 2009)

Pour Bassou


----------



## Romuald (16 Décembre 2009)

*Pour DocEvil* 





*Pour Patoch'* 





*Pour Bassman* 





*Pour Khyu et Fab'* 





*Pour Tirhum* 





*Pour L'écrieur* 





*Pour Jugnin* 





*Pour Ponk* 





*Pour gKat, JP, Scub' et autres* 





*Pour aCLR* 





*Pour naas*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2009)

Pour LolYangccool : 






:style:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h02 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> Bon alors un petit bonus



:love: :love: :love: Ach!... Tu sais vraiment ce que j'aime, hein! 


Le premier qui dit "la vache"...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Le premier qui dit "la vache"...



On est pas idiot, tous les pinsoutes savent que les insulaires préfèrent les chèvres.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5321437 a dit:
			
		

> On est pas idiot, tous les pinsoutes savent que les insulaires préfèrent les chèvres.



J'ai oui dire que ta mémé faisait un tabac, aussi...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'ai oui dire que ta mémé faisait un tabac, aussi...



Ah non pas un tabac mais une boulangerie.


----------



## NED (18 Décembre 2009)

Pour Doolette :


----------



## Grug (18 Décembre 2009)

ah, les joies du bio design.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Décembre 2009)

Pour ma propre tronche, parce qu'on est jamais aussi bien servi que par soi-même


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5322147 a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma propre tronche, parce qu'on est jamais aussi bien servi que par soi-même
> 
> http://mutateweb.com/oldimages/2009/02/opencan300.jpg



:affraid: C'est des larves de quoi ?


----------



## Grug (18 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour Pascal77








---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h48 ----------

Pour Tirhum :






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h50 ----------

Pour Bobby :


----------



## mado (18 Décembre 2009)

Tiens j'ai reçu une jolie guirlande..




Merci Grug, mais rend moi ma robe !


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Décembre 2009)

pour mado 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h21 ----------

pour jugnin


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Décembre 2009)

Pour tous les tous du cul que vous êtes :    






Un cache anus


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Décembre 2009)

Pour Doc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h28 ----------

pour [Vezøul]Numerø41 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h31 ----------

pour Fab'Fab


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2009)

Bon... Il va pas tarder à poster la version avec chèvre...  :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Décembre 2009)

pour gKatarn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h45 ----------

pour  onc' PATOCH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h50 ----------

Pour Amok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h56 ----------

pour benjamin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(en esperant qu'il n'est pas allergique aux poils synthétiques )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h03 ----------

pour Bassounet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h05 ----------

pour Webo


----------



## dool (18 Décembre 2009)

NED a dit:


> Pour Doolette :
> 
> _Oh my gode_



Je comprend mieux l'adage qui dit que les carottes rendent aimable.

Aimablement merci donc...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Pour Doc


Merci lapin. Le cadeau de jugnin me faisait aussi trop envie.


----------



## jahrom (20 Décembre 2009)

je veux ça :


----------



## macarel (20 Décembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> je veux ça :



Enfin, vu le commentaire c'est déjà moins intéressant non? the kind without the THC:rose:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Décembre 2009)

macarel a dit:


> Enfin, vu le commentaire c'est déjà moins intéressant non? the kind without the THC:rose:



Pas grave,  comme pour Obelix, les effets sont permanents chez jahrom...


----------



## jahrom (20 Décembre 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Pas grave,  comme pour Obelix, les effets sont permanents chez jahrom...



C'est pas faux. 
C'est comme quand je vais au macdo, peux pas m'empêcher de prendre plusieurs pailles...


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> C'est pas faux.
> C'est comme quand je vais au macdo, peux pas m'empêcher de prendre plusieurs pailles...



Attention ! Le sunday s'aspire difficilement par le nez ! Les noisettes sûrement...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Attention ! *Le sunday* s'aspire difficilement par le nez ! Les noisettes sûrement...



Qu'est-ce que le dimanche vient faire là dedans  À moins que  Naaan  Tu ne voulais pas parler du "sundae" ?  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que le dimanche vient faire là dedans  À moins que  Naaan  Tu ne voulais pas parler du "sundae" ?  :rateau:



Possible, je ne parle pas MacDo couramment


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Décembre 2009)

ne le provoque pas, il vas nous projetter un jeu de mot vaseux


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2009)

un petit cadeau pour Sindanárië


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ne le provoque pas, il vas nous projetter un jeu de mot vaseux



Doc nous en préserve, surtout un dimanche 

:love:


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Décembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> un petit cadeau pour Sindanárië


j'en ai déjà une, mais plus classe en noir


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2009)

Pour Webo et Aurélie85


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2009)

*
Jugnin





*
Stephaaanie






*
Bass (difficile de trouver une ourse sexy  )





*
Ponk






*
Mado





*
Khyu






*
Craquounette






*
Maiwen



​


----------



## gKatarn (21 Décembre 2009)

Y a pas de nom pour le 1er kdo, c'est pour moi ?


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Décembre 2009)

nan, pour moi, toi tu vas te flinguer une rotule


----------



## jugnin (24 Décembre 2009)

Pour mon ami Lolyangcécoule :






​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Pour mon ami Lolyangcécoule :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avec les trous, on l'entendra encore geindre


----------



## WebOliver (24 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2009)

Ma p'tite pive des bois!!!! :love: :love:


----------



## Romuald (24 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]yy5THitqPBw[/YOUTUBE]​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h47 ----------

...et mesdames

[YOUTUBE]ewm7riTdWhI[/YOUTUBE]​

Et réciproquement


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]3n9_-kHM0oI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Décembre 2010)

Le porte-clefs collector iMacounet : 






Mais aussi : 







:style:

Pour Jugnin...

Pour qu'il puisse s'amuser avec son petit colloc...


----------



## jugnin (5 Décembre 2010)

t'es un amour, mon patoch' ! :love:


----------



## gKatarn (5 Décembre 2010)

Pour Patoch'


----------



## Romuald (5 Décembre 2010)

J'suis sur qu'il l'a déjà au moins en triple exemplaire 

Si seulement tu lui offrait la version 3D


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Décembre 2010)

C'est fait maison :love:
Enjoy ! 


Pour Romuald : 







:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Décembre 2010)

Pour Patoch







Pour Jugnin


Pour Kissbizz


----------



## Fìx (5 Décembre 2010)

Pour devinez qui.... 




Collection printemps/été 2011...


----------



## gKatarn (5 Décembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est fait maison :love:
> Enjoy !



 :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Décembre 2010)




----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Décembre 2010)

Rah pitin, j'avais la même idée, en gros :





Les grands esprits, tout ça.


----------



## Romuald (5 Décembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est fait maison :love:
> Enjoy !
> 
> 
> ...


Merci tonton :love:.
Il n'y a plus qu'à me faire inviter chez gKat, il a un barbecue et le digestif 

Et quand je disais en triple exemplaire, c'est parce que ça existe :


----------



## Romuald (6 Décembre 2010)

Pour Patoch', il parait qu'il a égaré le sien : 







Pal aux anneaux
(Bernard Pagès)
Sculpture (95 x 44 x 44 cm)
Bois de cyprès, anneaux de chaîne sur verre​


----------



## gKatarn (6 Décembre 2010)

En fait, je ne pense pas qu'il l'ait égaré... Suite à une recrudescence de n00bs, le pal corse s'est trouvé usé prématurément


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Décembre 2010)

Pour gKat







Pour Viorika


----------



## Fìx (6 Décembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour Viorika
> 
> http://booster-son-cerveau.fr/source/image_l.jpg



Un peu gros non?... Elle pourrait ptêt le partager avec iMacouniais non?  (j'crois même qu'il en restera un peu... :sick: )


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Décembre 2010)

Je ne porte pas de perruques !!!

L


----------



## Fìx (6 Décembre 2010)

Pour les grosses journées de petit_louis...







Le pauvre...


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Décembre 2010)

Pour Tirhum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h29 ----------

Un joli trumeau en relief


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2010)

Pour Fìx​


----------



## WebOliver (6 Décembre 2010)

Un numéro de série d'un logiciel de son choix pour Ed la tronche&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2010)

Un enregistrement de baleines joyeuses pour tous les autres rigolos de la Horde...


----------



## Fìx (6 Décembre 2010)

J'suppose qu'on doit te faire le même tous les ans.... m'enfin bon, c'est le geste qui compte comme on dit...

Pour Tibo donc...


----------



## WebOliver (6 Décembre 2010)

Tiens moi je lui offre ça à Tibo


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Décembre 2010)

Pour Webo


----------



## WebOliver (6 Décembre 2010)

Pour toxichocapix


----------



## gKatarn (6 Décembre 2010)

Pour le petit suisse pervers


----------



## WebOliver (6 Décembre 2010)

Merci vieux&#8230; :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Décembre 2010)

Poor... Pour gKat'


----------



## Fìx (7 Décembre 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Poor... Pour gKat'
> 
> http://www.befara.fr/images/other_images/sofa-elevador-mayores-marron.jpg




Manque juste le seau qui se déploie en bas du fauteuil quand celui-ci pivote vers le bas, et ce serait parfait! 


--------------------------------------------------------
Pour Romu :





Comme je sais qu'il adore ça....


----------



## aCLR (7 Décembre 2010)

Fìx a dit:


> Pour Romu :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu serais pas un peu amputé des papilles gustatives ? 
Nan, parce qu'offrir du vin dans un flacon de plastique, ça se fait pas ! En tout cas chez moi


----------



## Fìx (7 Décembre 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu serais pas un peu amputé des papilles gustatives ?
> Nan, parce qu'offrir du vin dans un flacon de plastique, ça se fait pas ! En tout cas chez moi



Oh bah dis! Mince .... J'suis démasqué... Qui l'eu cru.......


----------



## jpmiss (7 Décembre 2010)

Pour Melaure







Enjoy! :love:


----------



## 'chon (7 Décembre 2010)

oh! une poignée de porte style Rococo ! :love:
il en a de la chance, truc !


----------



## rizoto (7 Décembre 2010)

'chon a dit:


> oh! une poignée de porte style Rococo ! :love:
> il en a de la chance, truc !



C'est plus style Rocco tout court


----------



## 'chon (7 Décembre 2010)

oui si on se mord la langue..


----------



## jpmiss (7 Décembre 2010)

'chon a dit:


> oui si on se mord la langue..



On voit que tu t'y connais! Gourmande!


----------



## Romuald (7 Décembre 2010)

Pour fix-avec-un-accent-grave-sur-le-i-que-y-a-pas-que-l'accent-qui-est-grave 




plus une *paire de baffes* en bonus


----------



## Romuald (8 Décembre 2010)

Pour petit_louis


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Décembre 2010)

Quoi ?
Mais j'ai déjà un mobile !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Décembre 2010)

Pur quelques-uns sur le forum...


----------



## Fìx (10 Décembre 2010)

Faut leur dire à elles!


----------



## Romuald (10 Décembre 2010)

Pour Fab'


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Décembre 2010)

Cool :love:


----------



## Romuald (10 Décembre 2010)

Pour qui, au fait ? 




Suite à une demande spéciale de l'impétrant...


----------



## aCLR (14 Décembre 2010)

Pour tous mes fans



[dm]xg4hqf[/dm]​


enjoy


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Décembre 2010)

Ah ? Tu as des fans ?     Sont fous les gens


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2010)

En carte postal, à vous tous.
Joyeuses Pâques. Bisous. Et ta soeur.​


----------



## aCLR (15 Décembre 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ah ? Tu as des fans ?     Sont fous les gens



Gna gna gna


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Décembre 2010)

Pour vLeroy


----------



## jpmiss (15 Décembre 2010)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pour vLeroy


Arrête, il est capable de faire un petit trou dedans pour en faire un sténopé


----------



## Arlequin (15 Décembre 2010)

pour JP


----------



## Romuald (16 Décembre 2010)

Pour quelques uns (mais pas tous à la fois)


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Décembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Pour quelques uns (mais pas tous à la fois)



Ça y est, les gars, on le tiens, le Romuald, on peut le faire tomber pour proxénétisme aggravé là !


----------



## gKatarn (16 Décembre 2010)

Hum, Dita n'est pas une péripatétimachin mais une effeuilleuse, nuance


----------



## rizoto (16 Décembre 2010)

Pour jpmiss:





Pour MacU:




Pour Naas:


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Décembre 2010)

Pour VmonSlip





Tout en sachant qu'il ne le lira pas, mais bon... C'est noël, hein, faut offrir un truc, on essaye de faire des cadeaux utiles.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2010)

À l'Anglaise... Deux doigts de bonheur :style:






Et le bisou, of course ! :love:


----------



## rizoto (17 Décembre 2010)

Pour M. Patochman :


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2010)

eudith: VOILA


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Décembre 2010)

Marche pas ton truc. 


Tocard.


----------



## gKatarn (17 Décembre 2010)

On ne dit pas "tocard", on dit "n00b"


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Décembre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> On ne dit pas "tocard", on dit "n00b"


Ouais, 'fin c'est un pôv'type quoi.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2010)

Bande de glands. C'est l'Angleterre. Y'a des problème de réception.
L'image a du passer sous un tunnel.


----------



## macinside (17 Décembre 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Bande de glands. C'est l'Angleterre. Y'a des problème de réception.
> L'image a du passer sous un tunnel.



tu tombe bien, j'ai ça pour toi


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> tu tombe bien, j'ai ça pour toi



C'est gentil mais t'as vraiment des goûts de chiotte.


----------



## macinside (17 Décembre 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est gentil mais t'as vraiment des goûts de chiotte.



plaisir d'offrir qu'il disait 

pour la peine


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> plaisir d'offrir qu'il disait



Là c'est plaisir d'offrir, joie de vomir.
T'es pas dans le sujet, s'tout.


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Décembre 2010)

Bah sinon, moi, pour me p'tit casse burnes j'ai ça :





C'est mieux?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2010)

Non.


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Décembre 2010)

Ah passque l'hayabusa c'est de la merde aussi? 

C'est bien ce que je disais.

Tocard.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2010)

Ca angle mal. C'est lourd. Et moche. 

Si tu veux me faire plaisir :






En noir avec quelques chromes rouillés, steuplé. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h07 ----------

Et pour toi, mon joli.


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Décembre 2010)

Ah ouais mais attends ça c'est la type 2, moi j'ai la type 1, chuis un puriss.


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Décembre 2010)

Pour raccompagner les deux nerds des précédents posts


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Ca angle mal. C'est lourd. Et moche.
> 
> Si tu veux me faire plaisir :



c'est bien ce que je disais, il te faut un truc avec des roulettes


----------



## gKatarn (19 Décembre 2010)

Enfin, avec des cales comme çà, çà fait plutôt moto d'appartement


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Enfin, avec des cales comme çà, çà fait plutôt moto d'appartement



il va donc lui falloir une télé donc avoir l'impression de rouler


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> il va donc lui falloir une télé donc avoir l'impression de rouler



J'aime pas la tv.

Par contre, le coton tige à côté, ok. 

pour mackie :






pour chang :






pour jpmiss :






pour mado :






pour craquou :






pour titi :


----------



## Chang (20 Décembre 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> pour chang :



Quelle raclure, mais quelle raclure ... ca fait un an (au moins) que t'essaie de me la refourguer ta bouse ... :rateau: ...

Tiens puisque je suis pas rancunier et aussi pour te calmer un peu, je sens bien qu'il faut  prendre des mesures importantes, limite sanitaires:





"Explorez son ventre énorme,  son chat collosal[...]"

En plus elle est asiatique donc c'est une bonne mise en "jambe" pour ton periple a venir. Ah, on me dit dans l'oreille que son petit nom est "Fleuve Jaune" ...

Claaaasse ...  ...​


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Décembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> À l'Anglaise... Deux doigts de bonheur :style:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'tain ta chemise, ça casse le personnage :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> 'tain ta chemise, ça casse le personnage :rateau:



Et c'est un spécialiste en chemise "cassante" qui te le dis !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Décembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> 'tain ta chemise, ça casse le personnage :rateau:




Une classique Ben Sherman  ; must have skinhead, pauv' cake à rayures !  






Quand même mieux qu'un bombardier faussement vieilli de chez Chevignon, non ?


----------



## Chang (21 Décembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


>


​ 
C'est sur que vu les comparaisons à l'arrière plan, tout de suite ca fait tres habillé ...  ...

Et les bretelles ? Non ? Elles sont au pressing ?

Je riz, mais je riz ...  ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Décembre 2010)

Chang a dit:


> C'est sur que vu les comparaisons à l'arrière plan, tout de suite ca fait tres habillé ...  ...
> 
> Et les bretelles ? Non ? Elles sont au pressing ?
> 
> Je riz, mais je riz ...  ...



Et sinon, pour toi ; ça se passe bien à Fang Koul Hô ?...


----------



## gKatarn (21 Décembre 2010)

Il a déménagé ? Je croyais qu'il habitait Suk Maï Dik :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Il a déménagé ? Je croyais qu'il habitait Suk Maï Dik :rose:



Non, ménant, il habite Deïh Thêsseï


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2010)

Chang a dit:


> [/CENTER]
> 
> Je ri*z*, mais je ri*z* ...  ...



Ah ben on voit bien que tu vis en Asie, là...


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Décembre 2010)

Pour Tirhum :

[youtube]LsvhxWREqJY[/youtube]


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Décembre 2010)

Pour l'Écrieur :


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2010)

Pour Tibo :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Décembre 2010)

Pour Téo, pour quelques autres et pour moi


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Décembre 2010)

Pour Pascal77, Khuy et quelques autres :



[YOUTUBE]KXj9Ws6PiUE[/YOUTUBE]

Pour Fab'FAb :





​


----------



## Romuald (28 Décembre 2010)

Pour petit_louis


----------



## iMacounet (28 Décembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> À l'Anglaise... Deux doigts de bonheur :style:
> 
> 
> 
> Et le bisou, of course ! :love:


Oh pitaing, elle est super moche ta chemise.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Oh pitaing, elle est super moche ta chemise.


 
C'est un peut court, jeune homme.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Oh pitaing, elle est super moche ta chemise.



Certes, mais je t'emmerde... :style:


PonkHead a dit:


> C'est un peut court, jeune homme.



Boh, tu sais, les considérations vestimentaires de petits machins qui se fringuent comme des cloches...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Certes, mais je t'emmerde... :style:


 
Oh Patoch, il a mis un "" à la fin - c'est le clin d'oeil, tu vois, la complicité bourrue et virile des velus qui se comprennent à demi-mot - on se brocarde, certes mais c'est parce qu'on a trop de pudeur à se dire combien on s'aime, tout ça...




rrrr rrrrr rrrrr (rire etouffé)


----------



## gKatarn (28 Décembre 2010)

Euh, voudrais-tu insinuer ainsi que iMacouniais serait candidat à rejoindre un certain  groupe social ? :affraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Oh Patoch, il a mis un "" à la fin - c'est le clin d'oeil, tu vois, la complicité bourrue et virile des velus qui se comprennent à demi-mot - on se brocarde, certes mais c'est parce qu'on a trop de pudeur à se dire combien on s'aime, tout ça...


Ben on va dire comme ça que sa complicité bourrue, il peut s'assoir dessus ; des fois que ça lui tienne chaud à la rondelle en ces périodes de frimas... 


gKatarn a dit:


> Euh, voudrais-tu insinuer ainsi que iMacouniais serait candidat à rejoindre un certain  groupe social ? :affraid:



Nan nan nan... Ce genre de cloches, tu leur offres des boutons de manchettes et ils sont capables de s'en faire des piercings


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nan nan nan... Ce genre de cloches, tu leur offres des boutons de manchettes et ils sont capables de s'en faire des piercings



J'imagine si tu leur offre une poignée de porte, alors :affraid: :casse:


----------



## iMacounet (28 Décembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Certes, mais je t'emmerde... :style:
> 
> 
> Boh, tu sais, les considérations vestimentaires de petits machins qui se fringuent comme des cloches...


T'aurais pu acheter une Hugo Boss ou un truc dans l'genre. 

Pfiouh, faut tout leur dire à ces corses ... :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h48 ----------




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben on va dire comme ça que sa complicité bourrue, il peut s'assoir dessus ; des fois que ça lui tienne chaud à la rondelle en ces périodes de frimas...
> 
> Nan nan nan... Ce genre de cloches, tu leur offres des boutons de manchettes et ils sont capables de s'en faire des piercings


piercing dans ta face


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> piercing dans ta face



Travaille ta répartie, gros nioube.
Tu as passé le niveau Carambar, certes, mais tu demeures vautré dans une pauvreté sémantique qui te dessert encore pas mal...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2010)

Ah ouais quand même...
Hugo Boss...
Whouaaaaaaaa...

:sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah ouais quand même...
> Hugo Boss...
> Whouaaaaaaaa...
> 
> :sleep:



Nan, mais ça c'est parce qu'il m'a vu en parler dans certains posts, alors c'est devenu comme un clin d'il complice pour lui


----------



## iMacounet (28 Décembre 2010)

J'ai l'impression que patochman a une vie pauvre, et sans interêt. Donc il critique, pour se sentir plus fort, et moins deprimé.


:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que patochman a une vie pauvre, et sans interêt. Donc il critique, pour se sentir plus fort, et moins deprimé.
> 
> 
> :love:



Et en plus il est doctorant en psycho


----------



## tirhum (28 Décembre 2010)

... à deux balles...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que patochman a une vie pauvre, et sans interêt. Donc il critique, pour se sentir plus fort, et moins deprimé.
> 
> 
> :love:



Nananananèèèèèèreu....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2010)

Et pour Fab' qui n'y comprend rien


----------



## Arlequin (28 Décembre 2010)

nan mais patoch, attend, imacouyouyou finit seulement celui là:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2010)




----------



## tirhum (28 Décembre 2010)

Nan, mais n'en jetez plus !...
Va lui falloir l'année pour tout lire, là...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Nan, mais n'en jetez plus !...
> Va lui falloir l'année pour tout lire, là...



Ouais tu as raison. On va juste ajouter


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Nan, mais n'en jetez plus !...
> Va lui falloir l'année pour tout lire, là...



Ça suffira pas, personne n'a songé à lui offrir "La lecture pour les nuls" 



Shit, toasted by the citizen Brad Pitt ! :casse:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Çæ suffira pas, personne n'a songé à lui offrir "La lecture pour les nuls"



Grillé de chez Grillé


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


>



Ocarina bella tchick tchick !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2010)

Pour percer ses boutons d'acnééééééé


----------



## Craquounette (28 Décembre 2010)

Pour khyu











Pour Tonton











Pour tirhum






Pour tibo


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Décembre 2010)

Pour Craquounette ​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> Pour khyu



Nickel.
Monte dessus. On va bien s'amuser.


----------



## iMacounet (29 Décembre 2010)

J'ai toujours pas reçu vos livres, qu'est ce que vous faites ?!


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> J'ai toujours pas reçu vos livres, qu'est ce que vous faites ?!



Tiens


----------



## jugnin (30 Décembre 2010)

Tu sais ce que tu mets au réveillon, Webo ?


----------



## WebOliver (30 Décembre 2010)

Et on s'y sent bien, c'est doux, oui.

Merci.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Décembre 2010)

En parlant de doux, chaud et confortable pour Jugnin : 





Pour Webo :

​​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Janvier 2011)

:style:


----------



## alèm (2 Janvier 2011)




----------



## macinside (2 Janvier 2011)

alèm a dit:


>




je ne peu qu'offrir que cela a Patoch alors


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Janvier 2011)

alèm a dit:


>



Fais du bien à Bastien ; il te caguera dans la main ! 

Tu n'es qu'un gueux ingrat !


----------



## alèm (2 Janvier 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Fais du bien à Bastien ; il te caguera dans la main !
> 
> Tu n'es qu'un gueux ingrat !



purée ouais merdre, j'ai confondu avec le cadeau pour mackie !!

attends, ton cadeau est là !





:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Janvier 2011)

alèm a dit:


> purée ouais merdre, j'ai confondu avec le cadeau pour mackie !!
> 
> attends, ton cadeau est là !
> 
> ...



Bon, je te pardonne ; même si je ne porte plus ce genre de choses malodorantes depuis pas mal de temps... 

Et comme je ne suis pas un chien, je t'offre


----------



## Nobody (3 Janvier 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon, je te pardonne ; même si je ne porte plus ce genre de choses malodorantes depuis pas mal de temps...
> 
> Et comme je ne suis pas un chien, je t'offre



Logique: ce sont des pompes de Mac.


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Janvier 2011)

Pour Mackie


----------



## Policier Moustachu (10 Juin 2011)

pour DocEvil


----------



## kisbizz (17 Juin 2011)

a toutes celles qui on envie de homme idéal


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Juin 2011)

Je crois que même si j'étais une fille je verrais pas bien le truc désopilant...

On dirait le même genre de conneries affligeantes qu'on voit sur les t-shirts, dans les magasins de merde qui vendent des tabliers de cuisine avec faux-seins ou des bites en plastique qui sautent toutes seules.


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2011)

ouais mais c'est rigolo les bites en plastique qui sautent tout seul parce qu'à chaque fois je pense "Oh Bobby Nountchak !"


----------



## tirhum (17 Juin 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je crois que même si j'étais une fille je verrais pas bien le truc désopilant...
> 
> On dirait le même genre de conneries affligeantes qu'on voit sur les t-shirts, dans les magasins de merde qui vendent des tabliers de cuisine avec faux-*nichons* ou des bites en plastique qui sautent toutes seules.


----------



## gKatarn (18 Juin 2011)

Ah, çà faisait longtemps Titi que tu n'avais pas posté de famapwal  :love:


----------



## Craquounette (18 Juin 2011)

Quelqu'un a songé à alerter la modération j'espère! Parce que bon, si Steve Jobs tombe sur ce dessin :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juin 2011)

:love: 

@ Craquounette : En tant qu'autodidacte, Steve a sûrement dû, comme Bobby, s'initier aux difficultés des langages C et D


----------



## dool (21 Décembre 2014)

Je suis étonnée qu'un nouveau topic plein de souhaits baveux aux quidam qui passe n'est pas encore été créé cette année. Je me permet de remonter celui-làcar moi je bave de générosité !  

pour craquou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour titi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (oui je sais, je redonde, mais je ne peux pas mettre de femmapoil ici je crois)

pour webO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ça y est, tu le vois bien celui-là ??)

pour l'amok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour gkat Je ne peux vraiment pas mettre la photo :eurk: 


Finissez bien l'année !!


----------



## gKatarn (21 Décembre 2014)

dool a dit:


> pour gkat Je ne peux vraiment pas mettre la photo :eurk: !



Perverse


----------

